# [05.06] Smackdown Spoilers



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

If Orton beats Christian for the title...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

lol Orton getting his shot already.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey if Orton beats Christian, fine. At least we'll get to see Christian come down to the ring with the belt lol.

Why in the fuck did they feel the need to include Khali?

Henry will interfere. Thinking they are going triple threat for the PPV Christian/Henry/Orton.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Mahal is already getting turned into a joke .


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Randy Orton to win...by DQ, when Mark Henry comes out and lays Christian out...calling it.

Otherwise I will :cussin: if Christian loses


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can see Orton/Henry/Christian coming at OTL


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Ted DiBiase wins!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if Orton immediately won the title, it would be straight up WWE's alley, but I'm hoping for a 3 way. Orton can fuck off and wait until SummerSlam.

Oh well, even if he does win, Christian winning the title was still worth it.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> lol Orton getting his shot already.


Orton doesnt wait in line he throws a tantrum and gets a Title shot.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

4 way at next ppv. Christian will pin khali.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gwilt said:


> Ted DiBiase wins!!!!!!


In a match we won't see! HALLELUJAH!!!!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Khali goes from wearing a tutu to in the mix for a title shot in one night


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Mark Henry and Great Khali come out and demand title shots

Please God, No!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Orton immediately won the title, it would be straight up WWE's alley, but I'm hoping for a 3 way. Orton can fuck off and wait until SummerSlam.
> 
> Oh well, even if he does win, Christian winning the title was still worth it.


Orton better not feckin win


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Henry i am fine with getting a title shot but Khali??? no thanks lol


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Why do I have a horrible feeling they're setting up Khali to go heel and he and the other bloke will fight Show/Kane for the titles?


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Henry to interfere, Triple threat at OTL is fine by me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> Orton better not feckin win


Agreed, but I'm always prepared for it.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

1) Sheamus beat Daniel Bryan. Brilliant, competitive match.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

FootieGamer said:


> Mark Henry and Great Khali come out and demand title shots
> 
> Please God, No!


what about Barrett or Sheamus id rather they get shot ahead of 2 jobbers .


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> what about Barrett or Sheamus id rather they get shot ahead of 2 jobbers .


Yeah. I wanted a Christian/Sheamus/Orton Triple Threat at Over The Limit.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

it would be HILLARIOUS if Orton won it :lmao

That's not going to happen though

Someone will run in and ruin the match


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok I get Orton but what are Henry and especially Khali doing ahead of Sheamus, Barrett and Rhodes in the pecking order? Seriously?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Ok I get Orton but what are Henry and especially Khali doing ahead of Sheamus, Barrett and Rhodes in the pecking order? Seriously?


It's almost like Vince wants to show off just how sparse Smackdown's roster is as a big joke on the audience or something. 

Next week: Jimmy Uso confronts Christian for a shot at the title!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Ok I get Orton but what are Henry and especially Khali doing ahead of Sheamus, Barrett and Rhodes in the pecking order? Seriously?


its a fucking joke is what it is Khali just the other day was dressing up in a tutu now he gets a Title shot.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Ok I get Orton but what are Henry and especially Khali doing ahead of Sheamus, Barrett and Rhodes in the pecking order? Seriously?


Seriously. Sometimes the WWE creative has me wondering wether they are on crack when they write these shows. Great Khali? Really?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> its a fucking joke is what it is Khali just the other day was dressing up in a tutu now he gets a Title shot.


Did you actually READ the spoilers? Khali hasn't gotten shit. Teddy gave Orton the title shot. He MIGHT be inserted into a multi man match on the PPV, but that hasn't happened as of yet so I don't know why you're blowing your top prematurely.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> It's almost like Vince wants to show off just how sparse Smackdown's roster is as a big joke on the audience or something.
> 
> Next week: Jimmy Uso confronts Christian for a shot at the title!


all i can say is with creative in this form Cena better watch out for Santino.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Updated...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Henry will probably interfere and attack Orton. Hopefully...


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

* Cody Rhodes comes out with two guys wearing suits. The two guys pass out the paper bags to fans in the front row. Rhodes cuts a promo but doesn't work a match.

* Big Show vs. Ezekiel Jackson. Kane comes out during the match. Jackson wins with a clothesline after outside interference from The Corre. Kane was taken out prior to the finish.

* Layla b. Alicia Fox. Kharma makes her way down to the ring.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

llamadux said:


> Henry will probably interfere and attack Orton. Hopefully...


no hopefully Henry stays far away from any thing worth a damn and Christian wins clean .


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> no hopefully Henry stays far away from any thing worth a damn and Christian wins clean .


Yeah lets allow Christian to go over our number two most popular wrestler cleanly. That's a smart move.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Just as long as Khali stays the fuck away, I'm cool with whatever.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A friend's there and just texted that the biggest non-reaction he's ever witnessed was for Alicia Fox. LOL.

Does WWE even care that most of their prominent divas draw no reaction whatsoever from the audience, perhaps because they're woefully underdeveloped?

Says it's a hot crowd (which Orlando crowds have been in the past number of years). Sheamus/Danielson was apparently quite good, so now this has become official appointment television.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Layla defeated Alicia Fox. Kharma comes out. Layla backs away. Fox kicks her. She tries to kick Kharma again but instead eats a clothesline. Kharma nailed her with the Implant Buster. The crowd chants for another. She teases it but leaves.

*The Corre attacked Ezekiel Jackson and laid him out backstage, saying that he couldn't just leave them.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Yeah lets allow Christian to go over our number two most popular wrestler cleanly. That's a smart move.


i and about 90% of the rest of this forum couldnt give 2 shits about Orton tbh .


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

> Christian said, "Mark, you do realize this championship is gold and not chocolate, right?"


Fucking tremendous lol


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Zeke and Mason Ryan to unite!

Two factions formed of old and new Nexus members enforcers left the other members.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> i and about 90% of the rest of this forum couldnt give 2 shits about Orton tbh .


But the general audience do. So what's your point?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CC91 said:


> *Layla defeated Alicia Fox. Kharma comes out. Layla backs away. Fox kicks her. She tries to kick Kharma again but instead eats a clothesline. Kharma nailed her with the Implant Buster. The crowd chants for another. She teases it but leaves.
> 
> *The Corre attacked Ezekiel Jackson and laid him out backstage, saying that he couldn't just leave them.


so looks like its going to be Wade Barrett vs Zeke at OTL for the I.C Title .


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Updated, Cara & Chavo Rivalry... should be good.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> so looks like its going to be Wade Barrett vs Zeke at OTL for the I.C Title .


Hopefully Barrett loses then goes back to main eventing again which I'm almost %100 sure will happen.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

wwefanatic89 said:


> But the general audience do. So what's your point?


the renta crowd are told to cheer plus the fascists at the doors rip you signs up .


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like Alicia Fox is injured after taking the Implant Buster from Kharma... Good Job.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

kharma is a stiff dude. lol it took 3 days to injure someone.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ezekiel Jackson turns face? Besides I always believed Slater would get the beatdown.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

SO Chavo is gonna be Sin Cara's manager/translator/partner? I like it.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait...what? Sin Cara vs Tyson Kidd was the main event? And the show closed with him and Chavo Guerrero shaking hands??!?!?! 

*what a twist*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Chavo Guerrero and Sin Cara at Over The Limit?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They should be turning Gabriel, not Zeke. Who knows, creative will probably change directions with this a dozen times between now and Capitol Punishment.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

christian v orton says hi sounds like another great show


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

- *Backstage, Todd Grisham interviews Teddy Long and asked him if he thought it was unfair Christian has to defend the World title so soon. Long said it's not about being fair, it's about giving the fans what they want. Long said that Raw had a WWE title bout the day after Extreme Rules and he's going to make Smackdown just as exciting and unpredictable.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Richard™ said:


> Looks like Alicia Fox is injured after taking the Implant Buster from Kharma... Good Job.


shes attacking the Divas with no talent one has to wonder why she never attacked Kelly Kelly .


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking forward to Daniel Bryan facing Sheamus. They will definitely get a nice amount of time this time.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> They should be turning Gabriel, not Zeke. Who knows, creative will probably change directions with this a dozen times between now and Capitol Punishment.


well they do excel at cluster fucks .


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm guessing Chavo will become Sin Cara's tag partner/manager and mouth piece for a while until he likely turns on him and they fight at SS!?!?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Looking forward to Daniel Bryan facing Sheamus. They will definitely get a nice amount of time this time.


we all know Sheamus is going over for the 1000th time tho .


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of seeing Christian as champ....perfect time to put the belt on orton, we need something new and refreshing for once


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

A Christian clean win would really make him a credible main eventer (not happening), but I can certainly see an interference


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Really looking forward to Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan and Kidd vs Sin Cara. Hopefully these are the type matches they'll be having.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, it really looks like they shook everyone up quite a bit. Kahli and Henry have been on TV sure but not in important roles. I'm not saying their important roles should last, just cool to see different people in the spotlight. I feel like that's the way it should be, it's great seeing everything switched up every so often.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mark Henry will interfere making the match a Triple Threat Match.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of seeing Christian as champ....perfect time to put the belt on orton, we need something new and refreshing for once


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am kind of surprised Orton is in the title picture so quickly. I expect a feud with Rhodes or Henry first while Christian faced someone like Sheamus.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

FUCK THIS!!!!

ORTON FUCKING WON.....DAMN YOU VINCE

http://pwinsider.com/article/57683/major-wwe-spoiler-.html?p=1


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of seeing Christian as champ....perfect time to put the belt on orton, we need something new and refreshing for once


*insert not sure if serious pic here*


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of seeing Christian as champ....perfect time to put the belt on orton, we need something new and refreshing for once


totally agree with you they should stop dicking an amazing talent like Orton around he has had a Title match in 2 months unacceptable.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow.

Whatever.

At least we'll get to see him walk down with the belt.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

FUCK


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> FUCK THIS!!!!
> 
> ORTON FUCKING WON.....DAMN YOU VINCE
> 
> http://pwinsider.com/article/57683/major-wwe-spoiler-.html?p=1


DA FUCK JUST HAPPEN?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

So either Orton is going to win or there will be interference from Mark Henry.....


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Seriously, Orton won?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

:lmao Randy wins!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> So either Orton is going to win or there will be interference from Mark Henry.....


Orton won.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> So either Orton is going to win or there will be interference from Mark Henry.....


Orton won...cleanly. :cuss:


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of seeing Christian as champ....perfect time to put the belt on orton, *we need something new and refreshing for once*


So giving the title to guy for his 8 title reign is new and refreshing then a guy who just won it for the first time... :cussin:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

That didn't last long.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

hahahahaha RKO


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah Christian's turning heel soon.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He better win the rematch, wtf WWE? 

Why cant you just give him a chance?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Bullshit, I call trolling.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> FUCK THIS!!!!
> 
> ORTON FUCKING WON.....DAMN YOU VINCE
> 
> http://pwinsider.com/article/57683/major-wwe-spoiler-.html?p=1


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT THE FUCK .


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Good. Christian had his world title reign. Time to go back to TNA. Fuck Vince.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

Seriously, no DQ for sure? But he got the big emotional win and shit!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Bullshit, I call trolling.


it better be :cuss:


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's crazy lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

So that was a great er..2 day title reign (which will become 5 with Smackdown airing Friday). So unless Christian turns heel this is an epic waste and a severe lack of faith shown in Christian.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's just 1 step forward and 1000 steps back with WWE fpalm


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow....

Fuck you, WWE. Guess I'm going on hiatus as a wrestling fan again.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

I guess Vince learned his lesson from Rey's 2006 title reign, a feel good moment doesn't necessarily mean 3 months of underdog title defenses. The other lesson: you're not moving Orton to Smackdown without a promise that he'll win the title ASAP.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

At least he had a longer run than Ziggler and Jeff Hardy 1st reign lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OH well, i can still say he was a World Champion.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Atleast he was champ for a day lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Did Orton really win or is someone tryin to troll people into thinking he won? lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Incoming shit storm in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1......

Being serious though, it's so funny that I can't even laugh at it tbh. I actually feel sorry for the Peeps.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Orton won...

... why am I not surprised?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao cant wait for SD!


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

I literally said "oh wow" out loud lol.

Pretty sure I won't be watching SD from now on if this is true.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Randy Orton b. Christian to become the new World Heavyweight Champion. I'm told the match was outstanding and the crowd went nuts when Orton won the belt. 

Randy Orton beat World Hvt. champion Christian to capture the World Hvt. Title. Amazing, long-form TV bout.

Awesome Smackdown episode this week.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe the plan is for Christian to catch Edge in title reigns lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this pretty much completely made christian's first well deserved and emotional title win utter shit.

what the fuck vince......seriously


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

fpalm Fuck you Vince.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Did Orton really win or is someone tryin to troll people into thinking he won? lol


No it's true.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

lol yea...longer than Ziggler and Hardy. Pissed it's already over but really I'm sure most of us knew it would be a transitional reign. Just didn't think it would be 2 days (well 5 since it airs on Friday)...was hoping for at least until the next PPV. Fuck it.

Thanks Vince...and fuck off.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah shit, that's it. I gotta stop myself from pulling a Mickie James fan...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

lmao Orton is champ, i can't believe they did that to christian.. that is the WWE for you though.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh Shit! IWC explosion


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

smackdown is orton show but at least we have a real good fued to build on orton v christian plus it was outstanding match


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Christian got a 2 day world title reign!?!?!?!?,After working 10 years for a WWE world title/all the pops/IWC going crazy for him/emotional thing with Edge's retirement and yet he loses his first title defense!?!?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

just....just fuck you Vince fpalm


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Speechless*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fuck you vince


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Rage.

At least he's held it now.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

So they FINALLY gave Christian the title....only to have him drop it 2 days later. Ugh...just ugh....can't say i'm the slightest bit surprised though. Infact, I knew it was going to happen. Vince wasn't going to pass up the opportunity to have his two top guys hold the WWE title on Raw and World title on Smackdown at the same time. Neither Cena nor Orton need either title what so fucking ever....but of course we have to be subjected to it anyways. Poor Christian.....his two day title reign will be the only title reign he will ever have throughout his career in WWE unfortinatly. Such a waste


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Vince for giving me one of the best moments in wrestling I have ever seen. But most of all, Fuck you Vince. I'm through with your shit. I'm sick and tired of all the bullshit. You have Christian win the title, then take it off him two days later. Good job trolling Vince. Thanks for tainting Christian's moment.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am surprised and actually feel bad for Christian. Your main event run lasted a month but at least you got a World Title run.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You know what makes this even worse?

Christian actually went up to Vince and HUGGED HIM after he won the title. He was really emotional backstage after his title win.

And then this happens.....just fpalm


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Chalk up another fuck up by the 10 year olds. Cheering for Orton...obviously Orton would win the vote and it would be an easy excuse for to put the belt on Orton. It couldn't have at least waited until the next PPV?

God forbid, guys like Orton and Cena just don't have enough freaking title reigns. I hope everybody's ready for a SuperCena-like title run for Orton.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

1998 Kane..Take 2...Honestly, what a fucking joke WWE. Complete Joke.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

FUCK U VINCE! at least give him a month reign FUCK


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Wtf?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Christian getting a 2 day title reign!?!?!?!?


Edge's backstage powers of persuasion could only go so far.

Orton won't feud with Christian now, he'll feud with HEELS. Can't see Christian getting a PPV rematch.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

If this is true, then Vince really does hate Christian

That is even worse than him not winning it all :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He got the title because the WWE felt sorry for Edge and did his best friend a favor.. He should be happy he even got a 1 day title reign, because without Edge retiring, he probably never wins the title.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

The Revenge of Troll McMahon.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao what???????


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

What next? Christian get's his re-match on Superstars?

The only right way to go with this is Christian going ape shit next week and turning heel, then taking it back at the PPV. But that isn't happening. Christian won't even make the card.

Whatever, he's a world champion even if it was for 48 hours.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

SMFH


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

jaybyrd18 said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of seeing Christian as champ....perfect time to put the belt on orton, we need something new and refreshing for once




Clearly I was joking, but this is just hilarious....rko heel turn


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

"Thanks for the memories, thanks for the memories..."


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

WWE is just begging the IWC to hate Orton haha. But seriously, fuck that shit.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the joy of christian finally winning a world title, only surpassed by the hate that he lost it the first smackdown back.

Seriously fuck you vince...you just made it worse


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

If this is the worst I've ever felt as a fan I can't even imagine how Christian feels... shit poor guy...


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Where's Wrex? Does he read the spoilers? What are we going to do about this?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Makes me think that Del Rio or someone up and comer is really taking the belt soon on Raw, WWE's booking pattern usually has 1 top draw with the World Title and 1 new guy with the other.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Vince, the finest WF troll we've ever known, strikes again. sucks for the marks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

eh at least one 5 day reign is better than no reign :/


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton heel turn, nice.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Christian now needs to turn heel.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion

Wow*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Orton may be champion now so he can feud with Jericho for the belt when he returns. This also means guys like Rhodes and Barrett may get shots as well. Christian should have at least kept it until OTL though.


----------



## Choiceproman (Mar 16, 2011)

Deebow said:


> Thanks Vince for giving me one of the best moments in wrestling I have ever seen. But most of all, Fuck you Vince. I'm through with your shit. I'm sick and tired of all the bullshit. You have Christian win the title, then take it off him two days later. Good job trolling Vince. Thanks for tainting Christian's moment.


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ahh, what the fuck is this? 5 days and loses to Orton?

Fuck sake, Vince. Fuck.........sake.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Seriously....this match couldn't wait until at least Over the Limit?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow...Fuck Smackdown. I can't believe this. Fuck Orton and SD and Vince. Just fuck all of it. wow.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Frick. It's like Hunter and Jericho all over again...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Still planning on watching the Extreme Rules match for Christian's title win, I think.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Orton heel turn, nice.


Orton didn't turn heel.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't stop laughing :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Christian needs to get the fuck out of this terrible company.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh my fuck :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I must say I'm not surprised, but I'm shocked.

What a punch in the gut. Christian must be crushed.

5 days as world champion is better than no days as world champion.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, that's incredibly disappointing. I can't really say that I'm surprised, though. We all knew that Orton was going to be top dog on SmackDown. My only thing is why didn't they just have Orton win the vacated title? Why give Christian an emotional title victory and then just take the title off of him two days later? It would make sense if they wanted Orton to get incredible heel heat, but they want him to be the top face.

I'm not going to let this get me too down. I finally got to see Christian win the world title. It was a fantastic moment that saw Edge actually help his friend. As an Edge & Christian follower since the very beginning, I couldn't have asked for more. It only lasted one night (really, we got nothing on RAW), but it was worth it. I feel like I've seen everything I've ever really wanted to see in wrestling now.

I'd bet that Orton is going to be facing Mark Henry.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm still not believing that this is true. It's too incredible to be true lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Couldn't they AT LEAST give him a one month fucking title reign.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sorry but that is pathetic, they obviously only had Christian win to keep the title on SD


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Vince couldn't even wait for a month??,Orton could have easily done it at the next ppv!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Still planning on watching the Extreme Rules match for Christian's title win, I think.


the ladder match was great, the cage match was pretty good


imo you should watch it


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh man, what a joke. At least let Christian keep the belt through the inevitably shitty spring PPVs. Nobody gives a shit about those anyway.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian is not even worth waiting until Over The Limit :lmao


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! WWE trolls smarks!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

vince is a fucking asshole .


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

LAOCH said:


> I guess Orton is just better for business.


Spoilers read that Christian and Orton got about the same reaction.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

I actually it would have been better if he'd never won it at all. FUCK YOU VINCE. Just... yeah I can never be an Orton fan again.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm still holding out a glimmer of hope that whoever is leaking spoilers is just pulling an elaborate trolling....


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

:lmao Oh well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Look on the bright side Christian accomplished what guys like Piper, Perfect and Dibiase never did. he also did it without much build at all and in his first one on one World Title match on PPV.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian heel turn is the only logical explanation. There is really no excuse for such burial. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Randy Orton pinned Christian to win the World title. Orton celebrated and left. Christian sat in the ring dejected as the fans chanted for him. After he went to the back, Orton returned to remind everyone that when they go home, remember he is the new World champion.

So orton acts like a heel at the end of the show, while christian looks like the underdog face. There is no way this can be over


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

el dandy said:


> I must say I'm not surprised, but I'm shocked.
> 
> What a punch in the gut. Christian must be crushed.
> 
> 5 days as world champion is better than no days as world champion.


I slightly disagree, I would rather remember Chrstian as the world's greatest nearly-man than just a throw-away champion. At least he lasted longer than Ziggler, but the WHC has become a joke, lol.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Where's Wrex? Does he read the spoilers? What are we going to do about this?


Yes, I'm sure Rex will call up McMahon and make him change his mind. Where is he?! Come on, someone wake the bugger up!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> Christian needs to get the fuck out of this terrible company.


Yeah? And go where?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fuck, and he got a good reaction too


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really shouldn't be laughing...at all. 
This is...don't even know what to say.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> *Randy Orton pinned Christian to win the World title. Orton celebrated and left. Christian sat in the ring dejected as the fans chanted for him. After he went to the back, Orton returned to remind everyone that when they go home, remember he is the new World champion.
> 
> So orton acts like a heel at the end of the show, while christian looks like the underdog face. There is no way this can be over


Exactly.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> *Randy Orton pinned Christian to win the World title. Orton celebrated and left. Christian sat in the ring dejected as the fans chanted for him. After he went to the back, Orton returned to remind everyone that when they go home, remember he is the new World champion.
> 
> So orton acts like a heel at the end of the show, while christian looks like the underdog face. There is no way this can be over


If Orton was turning heel he wouldn't have won cleanly I don't believe.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i was joking about this the other day..never thought it would actually happen fpalm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Booker T: Payback is a motha!


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm seriously laughing at Christian already losing the title. I didn't think it would be a long reign but I didn't think he would lose it this quickly.

Anywho, can't wait for Pyro Wrex to come in here and have a meltdown.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

DFUSCMAN said:


> *Randy Orton pinned Christian to win the World title. Orton celebrated and left. Christian sat in the ring dejected as the fans chanted for him. After he went to the back, Orton returned to remind everyone that when they go home, remember he is the new World champion.
> 
> So orton acts like a heel at the end of the show, while christian looks like the underdog face. There is no way this can be over


If it leads to a feud with Christian as a credible main-eventer and eventually winning the WHC again, then fine....but goddammit all, they couldn't wait until fucking Over the Limit to have this match?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So um good time to start watching WWE again? Probably not.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Christian...

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone think Christian is injured? Or is it just a swerve for ratings


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Major bummer. Other than that, looks like a good show.

See, this is what I meant by saying I'd rather have Christian retire without a world title reign than retire with a mockery of one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever, I expected this. At least he got to win the world title. I said I wasn't going to be pissed if he immediately lost the world title, and I'm not. Vince has never had any interest in Christian but at least he actually did the right thing and actually gave him the title when he could've easily had Del Rio take the title to Raw and then have Orton come out, challenge him and win it right back for SmackDown. He got it, so whatever.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

They couldnt even let Christian hold the title until the the next PPV? :no:


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Anyone think Christian is injured? Or is it just a swerve for ratings


No, just Vince giving a giant middle finger to smarks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a swerve to hurt Christian's feelings.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a great time to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I have no problem believing that Orton really won the title, but I can't really believe that he turned heel after the match. Orton is too hot as a face to turn heel right now. I think that last part is a total joke, but hey, maybe it's true. I just didn't think WWE would turn one of it's top faces just as he becomes the face of SmackDown.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Whatever, I expected this. At least he got to win the world title. I said I wasn't going to be pissed if he immediately lost the world title, and I'm not. Vince has never had any interest in Christian but at least he actually did the right thing and actually gave him the title when he could've easily had Del Rio take the title to Raw and then have Orton come out, challenge him and win it right back for SmackDown. He got it, so whatever.


I suppose you're right. I mean it's better than not having him *ever* be champion, right? I think?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The WWE gives and the WWE takes away. What can you say but at least it's better then Dolph's reign.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I knew it....I just knew it was too good to be true. Its like a spit in the face to his fans.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Didn't Christian hug Vince after his title win? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nukeinyourhair said:


> I suppose you're right. I mean it's better than not having him *ever* be champion, right? I think?


It is, yeah. He's better off now than he was coming into the match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

What a kick in the balls.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

On a serious note, maybe his celebrations were so emotional because he _knew_ he wouldn't get to hold it for too long. After all, some things are precious precisely because they don't last... (props to anyone who can guess where this is from, by the way)


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Didn't Christian hug Vince after his title win? :lmao :lmao :lmao


There was never any official confirmation of that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Well smackdown will be interesting to watch on friday lol


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

unbelieveable ....just what we need cena as champion on raw and orton champ on sd.....fuck this shit !!!

the whole raw and smackdown roster better beware for months and months of burial upcoming from orton and cena ....

i really feel bad for christian . he works his whole career for 13 years to reach the top in the wwe and hes finally achieves hid dream in an emotional match woth edge at ringside and he loses the belt 2 days later !!!!
man, that sux and i really dont understand what the urgent need was to get the belt on orton . they could ahve waited till june or july if they were in such a hurry but 2 days ??? cmon thats just a huge slap in the face to christian and all his years of hard work . 

im not sure whon i despise more at this current point in time , cena or orton ? theyre both shoved down our throats and im really sick of them and their constand burials of everyone on the roster. 

vince knows he needs to build new stars with edge, shawn micheals, batista gone and triple h , undertaker, rey mysetrio on their last legs so what does he do ??? we now have cena champ on raw and orton champ on smackdown ....way to build up some new starts vince, way to go.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, Tuesday Night Christian Debate League never fails to deliver.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

gilgamesh said:


> On a serious note, maybe his celebrations were so emotional because he _knew_ he wouldn't get to hold it for too long. After all, some things are precious precisely because they don't last... (props to anyone who can guess where this is from, by the way)


Yep, I kind of thought the same thing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't even know what to say, but I'm disgusted, and I'm not even a huge Christian mark.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, no wonder Orton wasnt upset about being drafted to smackdown!...(according to that other thread)...he got his wish, he's turning heel again and is the champ


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This is fucking sad. Holy shit. Sad day to be a christian fan

Vince just kicked us in the fucking balls


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

48 hour champ. 7 months of build and a great ladder match flushed down the toilet so the 4th rate Austin can get the Top Dog face push. 

JESUS


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

I want to put together a logical statement but the only thing that keeps playing in my mind is FUCK YOU, VINCENT KENNEDY MCMAHON.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

LAOCH said:


> I have no problem believing that Orton really won the title, but I can't really believe that he turned heel after the match. Orton is too hot as a face to turn heel right now. I think that last part is a total joke, but hey, maybe it's true. I just didn't think WWE would turn one of it's top faces just as he becomes the face of SmackDown.


Orton has always been a tweener.

If they do this feud right, it could be a real opportunity for Christian to become OVER.


Jericho, Hardy... dixit.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Teddy being interviewed on why he made Christian defend the World title and him losing it makes me think someone is going heel.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

It's really horrible how vince sucks off cena and orton. We do not want both of them as champions period. Not just at the same time. I get they want to do it for kids but come on 48 hours later basically you make him lose?!?!? And there is no way they take the belt off of orton and give it back to christian. This is basically his one time world championship and that's it. Heres to a year of 2 supermans always pulling it out.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

fpalm


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hope this possibly leads to a orton/christian feud..please?


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

And I was just thinking yesterday that the SD section on this forum would be totally quiet without all the "when is Christian going to be world champion" threads... shit I guess


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

So much for me watching the E.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

this is fucking bullshit the guy should had at least had the belt til Over The Limit

wtf is Vince thinking Oh man if Christians holds the belt a month WWE WILL BE OUT OF BUSINESS GIVE RANDY THE BELT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

in the words of the Miz Really? Really?


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

Just when I was finally consistently enjoying the WWE product and was willing to defend it, this shit happens.

Fuck it, I'm speechless. I just sent 5 minutes just thinking what to post and I got nothing. This is awful.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I can only hope this is the beginning of a big feud for Christian with Orton (though I'd prefer Christian as champion atm w/ Orton and Rhodes feuding) but this could be a great upcoming feud. However, if Christian turns heel, another heel isn't going to get that good a push and Barrett seems more on the fringe of being stuck in the midcard.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

At least he didn't drop it to Mark Henry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vince is such an asshole. :lmao












On another note, I hope Alicia isn't seriously hurt. 
*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol at the people getting mad at Orton

Fucking marks :lmao

I still don't believe this 100% tho lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not surprised but I am disappointed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It doesn't fucking matter anymore. Vince ruined Christian already. Even if Christian wins 10 more titles, it won't change any fucking thing anymore. 
The first title reign is ALWAYS the one that is going to be the most important, and Vince fucking ruined it for Christian....
Atleast give the man a month because he literally WON THE TITLE FOR EDGE.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

vince loves to see IWC bitches cry to sleep at night for there beloved christian vince is a genious it like he loves seeing people rage still im happy orton good champion and christian v orton should be amazing and very freash gw wwe


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> At least he didn't drop it to Mark Henry.


honestly, that would have been better


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

He could've it lost it at OTL to fucking Hornswoggle and it would be better...


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

omg guyz, Orton and Cena don't have enough title reigns! Come on now...


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Save Us Y2J


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, this could go one of two ways. 

Christian turns heel and Captain Charisma terrorizes Orton and eventually recaptures the WHC. 

Or...Christian winning the WHC was just a sympathetic gesture and he'll return to the midcard with little mention of his reign.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well there is no way in hell christian was gonna get a clean pin on orton.

Thought Henry would run in,, fuck I am shocked, who said it was predictable lol.

YAY free title matches on TV no need to shell out 50 bucks


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Where is Booker T when you need him to say.....WHAT THE HELL!!!!

All I can say is FUCK THIS COMPANY. Christian finally gets the belt only for him to hand it over to Orton.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Honestly, they could give Christian another title reign and I wouldn't care. They ruined the moment already.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL Vince trolled all of you.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

My god WWE fucking sucks horse cock. Fuck WWE and TNA.


----------



## OwenRocky (Jul 16, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL!!! He lost the title already? Goddammit!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonder what Christian will have to say on twitter.....


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Orton is THE Lockerroom Leader. Christian?? Does WWE even care about someone who's actually interesting and has fans beyond the 12 years old demographic?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Fuck you, Vince.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I hate that Christian has lost the title so soon however, I'm loving the reactions on this thread haha  Funny as hell. We all know you won't stop watching, because WWE opened up the possibility of a heel turn w/ the interview before and that I bet is enough to keep a lot of people here invested as much as you want to deny it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

NathWFC said:


> My god WWE fucking sucks horse cock. Fuck WWE and TNA.


The sooner people realizes Cena & Orton are hero and booked like such so the kids have comic book like stars to believe in then they will understand why things like this happen. Cena & Orton are pretty much the only two reasons people go to WWE events in the first place and Vince will run with them until one or both don't make money.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

In all honesty, Personally this sucks for Christan, if there isn't a bigger picture and a true reign in the future. Putting the Vince trolled us!1!!!!11 or he got the smarks and all that BS aside, if this was just so the title can be kept on Smackdown than they literally just used Christan as bait.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Far be it from me to take schadenfreude but seriously FUCKING LOL @ all of the Christian sig guys.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know why they didn't just let him keep it for a month, I had no expectations of a long reign, but to take it from him a 5 days after he won it is wrong(going by kayfabe time frame).

They gave Swagger and Sheamus months as champ, so it's not a ratings thing, besides Orton should be able to be the star of the show without the title (Cena is, even when he didn't have the title he was). At this point, I guess we can say McMahon does not like Christian.

Seriously though, Orton's first week on SD and they give him a title shot for no reason and he wins the title, seriously?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Shouldn't Christian be selling the injuries from the ladder match?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I hate that Christian has lost the title so soon however, I'm loving the reactions on this thread haha  Funny as hell. We all know you won't stop watching, because WWE opened up the possibility of a heel turn w/ the interview before and that I bet is enough to keep a lot of people here invested as much as you want to deny it.


It's really cruel too, because you're right, people will tune in to see what happens next week....just in case. In all likelihood though Christian will just be banished to the midcard while Orton goes on a megaface Superman run that will rival Cena's from 2005-2006.


----------



## hellface (Jun 24, 2005)

FUCK YOU VINCE! AND FUCK WWE! I SWEARED ON SUNDAY THAT IF CHRISTIAN DOESN'T GET A DECENT RUN WITH THE TITLE, I'D STOP WATCHING! AND I'M KEEPING MY WORD, FUCK YOU WWE AND FUCK YOU VINCE!


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

new_guy said:


> I don't know why they didn't just let him keep it for a month, I had no expectations of a long reign, but to take it from him a 5 days after he won it is wrong(going by kayfabe time frame).
> 
> They gave Swagger and Sheamus months as champ, so it's not a ratings thing, besides Orton should be able to be the star of the show without the title (Cena is, even when he didn't have the title he was). At this point, I guess we can say McMahon does not like Christian.
> 
> Seriously though, Orton's first week on SD and they give him a title shot for no reason and he wins the title, seriously?


Well to be fair, Orton won his match at Extreme Rules and is established. Easy title shot route there. Secondly, wait for a while because judging by the spoilers I saw, WWE have opened up the possibility of a Christian heel turn, but to take away the title so soon isn't going to help imo. I assume WWE are banking on Orton being popular enough to get away with it. I think in the majority he is but he's going to get the Cena treatment from the crowd because of a minority of people (representatives of the IWC) who will blame Orton for Vince's doing.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I actually saw this coming. Not as early as it happened but I knew that the sole reason for moving Orton was to replace Edge's spot. 

They gave Christian fans their moment on Sunday but let's be honest even if Christian was the champ, Orton would always have the bigger storyline. Does anyone want the champion being overshadowed like Orton was last year during the Cena vs Nexus feud?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well to be fair, Orton won his match at Extreme Rules and is established. Easy title shot route there. Secondly, wait for a while because judging by the spoilers I saw, WWE have opened up the possibility of a Christian heel turn, but to take away the title so soon isn't going to help imo. I assume WWE are banking on Orton being popular enough to get away with it. I think in the majority he is but he's going to get the Cena treatment from the crowd because of a minority of people (representatives of the IWC) who will blame Orton for Vince's doing.


oh my god someone who actually makes sense and is not ranting.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

If anything blame the fans from Orlando to pick Orton but either way the other choices were Mark Henry or Khali. Christian did not have a chance either way.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

this is probably the most disappointed i am at wwe since Kennedy's release. 

they didn't even advertise the match on raw, they could have built the match for the next ppv which actually could have bought them some buys. No..Just a flat free tv match. 

so we have Orton and Cena as world champions.. How refreshing.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree this decision sucks But wow!,F'n drama queens to the max,Over-reacting sh**like this(well pretty much every little thing But this is beyond the usual)is what makes casuals and even people within the damn business really dislike the IWC and a reason I often hate being part of the IWC!!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

nukeinyourhair said:


> It's really cruel too, because you're right, people will tune in to see what happens next week....just in case. In all likelihood though Christian will just be banished to the midcard while Orton goes on a megaface Superman run that will rival Cena's from 2005-2006.


Sucks but Cena & Orton are pretty much the whole company and Vince never has nor never will give a shit about the fans who watch the show for years. He expects them to be slaves to the product watch whatever he throws together because the show is addicting. Right now his focus his doing things like this so those young kid fans will be the same way.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

McMahon giveth and McMahon taketh away. Damn lol. I'm an Orton mark, I don't particularly care for Chrsitian one way or the other but even I disagree with this decision. Is it funny? Yes. Is it right? I don't think so. Would SD really have suffered with Christian as champion for another month while Orton got his feet wet there? No. So now in the midst of WWE's so called 'youth movement' we have the two established vets who don't even need the titles as champions. I wouldn't be surprised if both of them kept their titles until Mania 28 at this stage! Fucking hell.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thought Christian's reign at the top would be short lived, but not THIS short. Damn, they really don't have faith in him to be a top guy.

Ah well, at least there's another Kharma destruction to enjoy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Christian celebrating backstage*

Christian: Thank You! Thank You Vince!

*Christian hugs Vince and leaves*

Triple H: You didn't tell him he's dropping the belt in two days?

Vince: Let him have his moment.

Triple H: Isn't that a little cruel?

Vince: Hunter, what have I taught you all these years? Sometimes you gotta kick people in the balls.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

BM_Chicago said:


> If anything blame the fans from Orlando to pick Orton but either way the other choices were Mark Hnery or Khali. Christian did not have a chance either way.


More little kids slowly destroying wrestling. Then again, the fact that it was baited that way pisses me off.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> :lmao


This is no laughing matter man. Far from it.
I'm not just saying it because I'm a Christian fan, and am pissed as hell that he lost, but because of this:

Think about it. Christian spent years in the wrestling industry. He finally got to the top of the mountain, and then it all got taken away from him, in a matter of what seems like a matter of seconds. 

The guy was GENUINELY happy that he won the fricking title. He was murmuring "Oh my God. I can't believe it. I can't believe this is happening" at the top of the ladder when he won the title. 

He didn't win the title in some company that has 900 people watching, but a company that is THE BIGGEST wrestling company in the world. 

Poor Christian must be crushed right now....


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

WOWWWWWW!!!

Holy shit. I am now totally convinced that Vince does hate Christian. After all these years, I just though it was a myth that people were bitching about. WOWWW!!

he couldn't even hold it til atleast the next paperview. Vince has gone senile. Would it really matter if Orton got the belt or not? He's would still be the face of Smackdown. I don't think ratings would have changed.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess it's official now, because it's all over the internet

I can safely lmfao to sleep now :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> McMahon giveth and McMahon taketh away. Damn lol. I'm an Orton mark, I don't particularly care for Chrsitian one way or the other but even I disagree with this decision. Is it funny? Yes. Is it right? I don't think so. Would SD really have suffered with Christian as champion for another month while Orton got his feet wet there? No. So now in the midst of WWE's so called 'youth movement' we have the two established vets who don't even need the titles as champions. I wouldn't be surprised if both of them kept their titles until Mania 28 at this stage! Fucking hell.


Vince is going by what the little kids want. They want Orton & Cena to pretty much be the Spiderman & Batman of WWE and that is what Vince has done. I think he feels the just having someone be in the same ring with Cena & Orton is good enough for the "Youth Movement"


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

According to sources, Orton got a HUGE pop when he won the title...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I wonder how Edge feels? Legitimately I mean, not kayfabe.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Vince didn't screw Christian. Christian screwed Christian.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

KnowYourRole said:


> I actually saw this coming. Not as early as it happened but I knew that the sole reason for moving Orton was to replace Edge's spot.
> 
> They gave Christian fans their moment on Sunday but let's be honest even if Christian was the champ, Orton would always have the bigger storyline. Does anyone want the champion being overshadowed like Orton was last year during the Cena vs Nexus feud?


You do have a point there. However, the only reason Orton was overshadowed was he was always booked worse than Cena. WWE could have easily booked Christian as well as Orton (though I doubt they would have). You're right though. I'd have hated to see the champion being booked secondary to someone who didn't hold the title unless it was in exceptional cirumstances (which by September w/ Cena and Nexus was not the case at all) and unfortunately that's what would have happened with Christian. Now at least Christian should end up feuding with Orton in a premiere feud and hopefully Christian turns heel because that's his best work imo. He's like CM Punk. Great heel but a not as good face and no matter how many heel pops he gets, being face will never be quite as good as being heel. I thought Orton was the same but I guess he's become more likeable now.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I can honestly say when I read this I was fucking pissed. Orton doesn't need another damn title he's had enough at least for now anyway.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> *Christian celebrating backstage*
> 
> Christian: Thank You! Thank You Vince!
> 
> ...


Mind if I use it as my sig? I'll quote you of course...


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyone here will make their bipolar turn when Christian win his second world title soon.

1) Christian needs sacrifice to get his goals. At the moment, everything has been easy.

2) There`s nobody at the level of RKO & CC in actual SD! roster.

3) We have seen this formula before.

4) He needs to pin a big star to get the respect of the mass.

5) The intensity of the match at OTL is gonna be... epic.


The megapush is still here, I`m convinced.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind, I'm being silly.

I'm cool with a Christian heel turn. He's always been better as a heel. Then again, so has Orton. We'll see what happens here. Obviously, Christian will get his rematch and something will come of this whole situation. Maybe Christian wins the title back at some point? Maybe he wins the Money in the Bank and screws over Orton later this year? A lot of different things could happen. I just feel like the whole thing with Christian sitting in the ring, dejected, while Orton reminds everyone that he is the world champion will lead to something.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Ayone excited for another Orton WHC reign and Cena WWE Championship reign?!?! At the the same time no less!!!! Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

I was happy for Christian on Sunday :sad:, oh well least he has had one reign as World Champion even if it was for two days.



psx71 said:


> It doesn't fucking matter anymore. Vince ruined Christian already. Even if Christian wins 10 more titles, it won't change any fucking thing anymore.
> The first title reign is ALWAYS the one that is going to be the most important, and Vince fucking ruined it for Christian....
> Atleast give the man a month because he literally WON THE TITLE FOR EDGE.


Taker's first World Title reign only lasted four days more, but I'm hoping Christian wins it again some time down the road.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Mind if I use it as my sig?


Not at all :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christian and Miz lose their world titles within a week, to Orton and Cena. Astounding. I can't believe I was stupid enough to be looking forward to Smackdown. Like I said before the draft, they need new writers and management, not wrestlers.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> More little kids slowly destroying wrestling. Then again, the fact that it was baited that way pisses me off.


Yeah it was baited purposely which is why the fans are really not to blame but still if the fans surprisingly would have chosen Khali or Henry then Christian would have won and WWE would be forced to re-new their plans of having Randy win tonight.

What can we do, the best thing to do in this situation is to have Christian turn heel and win it from Orton at another time.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

How long before everyone starts apologising for WWE making this decision?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

enzox said:


> Everyone here will make their bipolar turn when Christian win his second world title soon.
> 
> 1) Christian needs sacrifice to get his goals. At the moment, everything has been easy.
> 
> ...


God, I hope you're right, but lets face it, that's an extremely optimistic outlook.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

does vince has an account here.. he probably surfed here and looked at all the christian siggies and avatars here and would've thought this guy is over and he's not named orton or cena.. let's punish him.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

If you have a twitter please sign this. http://twitition.com/3ilej


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> It's almost like Vince wants to show off just how sparse Smackdown's roster is as a big joke on the audience or something.
> 
> Next week: Jimmy Uso confronts *Orton* for a shot at the title!


fixed it for you breh.smh


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Icon™ said:


> If you have a twitter please sign this. http://twitition.com/3ilej


Why? It isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cena vs Orton for unified championship at summerslam...cena wins goes to wrestlemania as unified champ...rock puts him over, we never hear the end of cena, IWC collectively all kill themselves at the same time...WWE moves on still making money...nobody ever realizes the IWC ever existed, hence the cult like suicides never make the news......


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Icon™ said:


> If you have a twitter please sign this. http://twitition.com/3ilej


Your not the target audience so Vince does not give a shit about the wants of those people.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Arsenal FTW™ said:


> Why? It isn't going to make a difference.


You never know. A facebook page got Betty White to host SNL last year. WWE is all about social media nowadays.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> *Christian celebrating backstage*
> 
> Christian: Thank You! Thank You Vince!
> 
> ...


I'm not used to Trips being the rational one is these little spoofs lol.



Instant Karma said:


> Christian and Miz lose their world titles within a week, to Orton and Cena. Astounding. I can't believe I was stupid enough to be looking forward to Smackdown. *Like I said before the draft, they need new writers and management, not wrestlers.*


100% fucking agreed. I feel like they have taken a HUGE step back and I'm a big mark for both Orton and Cena. We're back to square one.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WWE just can't help going back to their usual mess. 

More time to see Orton as champion? No thanks.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Damn. Couldn't they at least have Christian hold the title until Over the Limit? I mean, I didn't expect him to have a long run, but they could have at least have him hold it through one episode of SmackDown. They didn't even give him a chance. So now we got Cena and Orton as the world champs. I like both guys, but I don't really like them being the champs at the same time. I hope Christian at least get a rematch at Over the Limit, regardless of whether he wins that or not.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. I just read the spoilers.

I don't even know what to say...just wow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao











:lmao


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

This my sound terrible but this is like WWE trolling

I have to say, I laughed


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Louie85TX said:


> I agree this decision sucks But wow!,F'n drama queens to the max,Over-reacting sh**like this(well pretty much every little thing But this is beyond the usual)is what makes casuals and even people within the damn business really dislike the IWC and a reason I often hate being part of the IWC!!


We have a right to be pissed. We get SuperCena on one show, SuperOrton on another and everyone else will be buried. At least before it was just one show. Now there is nothing left to watch.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Vince didn't screw Christian. Christian screwed Christian.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Icon™ said:


> You never know. A facebook page got Betty White to host SNL last year. WWE is all about social media nowadays.


I guess you're right in that retrospect.


----------



## Mal (Jun 30, 2009)

Randy Orton deserves it.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont even know what to think, let alone know what to say. Im in shock.

At least he has a rematch i guess? or are they going to take that off him too?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

why would they give a match of this caliber away, on free television, to no fanfare?

Lets be clear, a retired wrestler's 39th birthday got a month's worth of advertising on every platform they have, but a 15 minute WHC match got nothing but Teddy Long playing grabass?

What the fuck!?!?!? Does this company NOT want to make money?


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Arsenal FTW™ said:


> I guess you're right in that retrospect.


I am fully aware that it won't go that far, but there is no shame in trying. I just want somebody in WWE to realize this is a huge mistake. The peeps want Christian.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

well i actually feel for all the guys who started threads like christian's first title defence, christian's first feud, christian to face mizark henry at over the limit etc.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I applaud Vince for making me look like a fool. He actually got me to Order Extreme Rules in hope that Christian would win and have a decent length title reign. The best part about it, is that my opinion doesn't matter. I can bitch and moan all I want and they know that nobody will care. Thanks Vince. Thanks for helping me finally see the light. Now, time to call Time Warner to see if I can get a refund for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

MaloneyBo$$ said:


> Randy Orton deserves it.


But Christian didn't? They didn't even advertise the match, just gave it away for free. Bad business decision.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess Vince thinks Christian is greener than goose shit :lmao


----------



## Mal (Jun 30, 2009)

Arsenal FTW™ said:


> But Christian didn't? They didn't even advertise the match, just gave it away for free. Bad business decision.


Christian got his moment. Orton is the future.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Dude, you're holding it upside down...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why does Randy Orton deserve an 8th reign but Christian doesn't deserve a month long reign? All anybody really wanted was a token 6 to 12 week reign. Just a token credible reign, 3 title defenses and he can drop it to THE VIPER when takes a MID AIR RKO FROM OUT OF NOWHERE.

FFS. Orton is already an insufferably boring cliche and he's only been a babyface for about a....
RKO FROM OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Virgil_85 said:


> Dude, you're holding it upside down...


Just like WWE is handling their business right now :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena to be the record holder for most WWE titles and Orton to now become the record holder for most WHC titles imo. The new breed are erasing history lol.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Just got home from the Smackdown tapings.

Hot crowd throughout christian got a huge pop when he came out at the begining of the show but we're always like that anyways as you guys already know christian lost the title to orton which was a complete utter shock. 

The crowd was really behind orton throughout the match which was surprising because i thought it would've been atleast 50/50 don't get me wrong there were some cheers for christian but orton's cheers completely overcame it but when he picked up the victory everyone was confused some people didnt know how to react since christian had just won the title leaving alot of people to think that the ending was botched and orton wasnt planned to win. 

It was weird because when he got the three count everyone was in shock but when the ref handed him the title the crowd popped big. even orton himself looked shocked and genuinely sad for christian but still celebrated and posed for the crowd. it's a complete shame the guy can't last not even a week as champion [email protected]'s booking. in my opinion one of these guys are turning heel. im not sure which one though but judging by the crowd reaction tonight it would be stupid to turn orton heel so my guess is christian.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Gay. Looks like I'll be downloading any good match instead of watching them on TV/PPV.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

To be honest I see Christian heel turn with him regaining the WHC at Over The Limit after Chris Jericho interference.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao at Christian's title reign. McMahon did it to fuck with his internet fans. Based on all the threads, it worked to perfection.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not really a Christian fan, but damn I feel bad for him and his fans. There was a shitload of fans saying things like "thank you, Vince" and "dreams come true". Sorry, guys.

I like Orton, but seriously, Christian doesn't even hold the belt for a week? WTF. My face is stuck on Cornette face right now.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow that is beyond messed up. I feel terrible for Christian.


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

I just came back from the show. The main event was excellent. Plenty of great near-falls. Orton definitely got the bigger reaction during the match but the fans showed their support for Christian during his opening promo. A lot of people were expecting run-ins or a dirty/inconclusive finish but it was a nice clean hard fought contest.

Sheamus and Bryan was good as per usual with a couple new sequences mixed in with stuff from their old bouts. 

Sin Cara is going to be over huge with the kids. He was getting chants as soon as the trampoline was set up for his entrance. 

All in all it was a very good edition of Smackdown, with more good old fashioned wrestling than I expected going into it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Orton to be more hated than Triple H on the webs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FUCK YOU ORTON AND FUCK YOU VINCE! :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> To be honest I see Christian heel turn with him regaining the WHC at Over The Limit after Chris Jericho interference.


Bro, I would be gobsmacked if Christian is even booked on the damn PPV.

I imagine he'll do the re-match clause on either Smackdown next week or Superstars next week. 

There is no silver lining. This is not for the greater good. There are no plans for Christian. This is it. They didn't even give Christan a chance to fail.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> Orton to be more hated than Triple H on the webs.


Unless Vince has another daughter hiding from us I don't think that's possible lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

this really is a slap in the face to edge


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiplop™;9668996 said:


> this really is a slap in the face to edge


lol @ Edge finally getting home after weeks of his farewell tour & support of Christian's push, and inmediatly finding out that his friend lost the title he fought so hard to get.

tragicomedy at its best


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Vince screws Bret Hart and now he screws Christian. He might hate Canadians.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

antoniomare007 said:


> lol @ Edge finally getting home after weeks of his farewell tour & support of Christian's push, and inmediatly finding out that his friend lost the title he fought so hard to get.
> 
> tragicomedy at its best


hahahahahahaha i could already see the look on his face lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The entire thing is a slap in the face to Christian. First off, when the fuck has a #1 contender been based off a fuckin crowd reaction when you got a heel and tutu wearing overgrown pansy against the biggest babyface in the company??? Secondly. Theodore Long coming out and giving that BS excuse for a reason. Its just a spit in the face to Christian. 2 days as champion?!?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hiplop™ said:


> this really is a slap in the face to edge


It truly is.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian heel turn is the only thing that could save him. If not he should just retire since he's never getting his dignity back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure a few WWE representatives are on some forums now laughing their asses off. I do admit it was a pretty shitty thing to do to a guy that thanked you for winning the World title and probably had more genuine emotion than anyone in the last few years.

Hey, if you're not liked, you can only go so far in the business.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder how Mistico/Sin Cara did out there!?,It just says he beat Tyson Kidd and Chavo shook his hand,But nothing about how the match was/any botches/and how the crowd reacted to him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

My initial reaction: LOLOLOLOLOL OMFG! 2 DAY CHAMPION! RKO BITCHESSSSS(Im a pretty big RKO mark)

Now: Im feeling sorry for CC. I was actually looking forward to his reign, honestly, and maybe seeing Randy becoming champ in summer time. But WOW! Totally disrespectful to Christian. 2 FUGGIN DAYS? 2???? Cmon WWE

Now i would think that one of these titles WILL Change AGAIN, and i was thinking the WWE championship would....until i remember WHO is the WWE Champion RIGHT NOW.


I think this will result in ADR winning the WWE Title.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> I wonder how Mistico/Sin Cara did out there!?,It just says he beat Tyson Kidd and Chavo shook his hand,But nothing about how the match was/any botches/and how the crowd reacted to him.


He probably feels less pressured on Smackdown which could explain his botcheless performances.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Headliner said:


> :lmao :lmao at Christian's title reign. McMahon did it to fuck with his internet fans. Based on all the threads, it worked to perfection.


This is like the 23423842938423908th time you've mentioned Christian and Internet fans.

Glad you find humour in this...guess there's nothing else really going on in your life, but good for you!


----------



## The Awesome Punk (Apr 30, 2011)

the only thing that destroyed the Corre was the core itself lol
pun intended
and wow Teddy Long really thinks its fair
it isn't cuz Miz invoked his rematch clause Goddamn it
Kharma is really getting cool


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

There has to be more to this. I didn't read dirtsheets in 1998, but was there an explanation for when this happened with Kane and Austin?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

At least he had an extra 24 hrs than Kane's first WWE title reign!,As well as being a world champ in WWE when Piper/Dusty/Dibiase SR&Hall were never one!!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The report said Christian's pop was on Orton's level, seriously Vince?


That being said, it's not the end of Christian's main event run for sure. I think people are looking into age way too much. Christian has had 1 major injury over his career which was last year's arm pectoral. He can easily wrestle into his 40's and on. It's not like he's going to retire.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Finally balance has been restored to the SD Universe

Randy's worked so hard for this victory since being screwed by Miz back in November. Such a rewarding payoff and he did it for his ex-tag partner Edge as well. What a memorable occassion, I cannot wait for Friday to witness this play out on TV.










2 days later...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Finally balance has been restored to the SD Universe
> 
> ...


Luke is champion already?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

RKO! RKO! Christian's beard is inferior. Beaming smile right now. Finally Orton is champ again.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Christian losing the title this early really is crap.

Why the hell does Orton need the title right after he gets drafted to Smackdown? At the very least they could have had that match end in a "no contest" or double countout, thus building up for a rematch at Over The Limit, where Christian would have at least had the title for a month before losing to the almighthy RKO. Good God, Orton is boring as hell.

See this is why WWE fails at building stars. They push midcarders up too quick, give them crappy title reigns and then bury the crap out of them afterwards. Granted, Christians an established veteran, but he pretty much got the same treatment. Don't forget that it wasn't long ago that Ziggler won the title for less than a day before losing it back to Edge (the king of short title reigns). Titles don't mean a thing these days and this just reassures it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> This is like the 23423842938423908th time you've mentioned Christian and Internet fans.
> 
> Glad you find humour in this...guess there's nothing else really going on in your life, but good for you!




I have no idea what you're talking about. Perhaps you should pay more attention to the color of the dick you're riding about Christian and his internet fans because obviously it's the wrong color.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I've never meant this more than I do now:


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

Louie85TX said:


> I wonder how Mistico/Sin Cara did out there!?,It just says he beat Tyson Kidd and Chavo shook his hand,But nothing about how the match was/any botches/and how the crowd reacted to him.


No botches. Everybody in my section was oohing and aahing at his moves. He worked well with Kidd. He was getting a lot of chants from kids as soon as the trampoline was brought out but it took a minute for his entrance music to hit so they died down. He's definitely getting over with the kids though.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Who's not to say Christian suffered an injury in his match at Extreme Rules and is gonna be out for a couple months? He could've reaggravated whatever injury he had before idk lol.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Vince is gonna double troll you all when Christian becomes 2 time World Champion. Any takers? :side:

Show sounds good, im glad Bryan gets a chance to actually Wrestle. Chavo/Sin Cara is a perfect match.
And atleast Christian lost in a hard fought 15 minute match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

crooked_reflection said:


> No botches. Everybody in my section was oohing and aahing at his moves. He worked well with Kidd. He was getting a lot of chants from kids as soon as the trampoline was brought out but it took a minute for his entrance music to hit so they died down. He's definitely getting over with the kids though.


What about Daniel Bryan and Sheamus? Also I heard it took 2 brouge kicks to end it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if Christian agreed to this.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Who's not to say Christian suffered an injury in his match at Extreme Rules and is gonna be out for a couple months? He could've reaggravated whatever injury he had before idk lol.


Wrestlers who sustain an injury don't go out and work 20 minute matches.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> *Vince is gonna double troll you all when Christian becomes 2 time World Champion. Any takers?* :side:
> 
> Show sounds good, im glad Bryan gets a chance to actually Wrestle. Chavo/Sin Cara is a perfect match.
> And atleast Christian lost in a hard fought 15 minute match.


I really f'ing hope so.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I knew they hated Christian. They always favored Adam Copeland over him but a two day title reign? That's worse than not winning it at all. McMahon, Stephanie, and Cripple H completely shitted on him tonight. And just to push Orton as the top face again? To protect him and make him look good...AGAIN?! Disgusting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian didn't even get a chance to be in a feud for the world title. WWE is trolling so fucking hard right now. I was indifferent to Randy Orton before but now I hate that motherfucker with a burning passion.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if Christian agreed to this.


To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if Christian knew this coming into Extreme Rules.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

el dandy said:


> Wrestlers who sustain an injury don't go out and work 20 minute matches.


Stone Cold had a heart attack the day before his last match against The Rock at Wrestlemania? Shawn Michaels wrestled with two herniated disk to drop the title to Austin at Wrestlemania? Undertaker wrestled with a bad shoulder this year?


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

done with wwe for awhile after this bullshit with christian


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

Swag said:


> The report said Christian's pop was on Orton's level, seriously Vince?
> 
> 
> That being said, it's not the end of Christian's main event run for sure. I think people are looking into age way too much. Christian has had 1 major injury over his career which was last year's arm pectoral. He can easily wrestle into his 40's and on. It's not like he's going to retire.


Orton got the better reaction during the match. He is mad over. It was an excellent match. I'm really glad they kept it clean and didn't have any run-ins or other shenanigans.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I knew he would be a transitional champion... but not _THAT_ transitional.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if Christian knew this coming into Extreme Rules.


To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if Christian came up with the damn idea himself.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Stone Cold had a heart attack the day before his last match against The Rock at Wrestlemania? Shawn Michaels wrestled with two herniated disk to drop the title to Austin at Wrestlemania? Undertaker wrestled with a bad shoulder this year?


Key words there: WrestleMania. 

We all know it wasn't because of an injury he sustained in the ladder match. We are all looking for answers when there are no answers to be found.

What a kick in the stomach. The more I think about it, the more disgusted I become. 

If you want to take it off him at the next PPV then fine at least he makes it to the PPV. Not even a week to see if it affected the ratings one way or the other. They didn't even give him a chance to fail.

My heart breaks for Christian. You can see the mother fucker with tears in his eyes mouth the words *I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!* as he stands atop the ladder with the belt. It meant so much to him. Yes they can NEVER take that moment away and NEVER take the fact away that he was a world champion away, but what the fuck? It's cruel.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

wwefanatic89 said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if Christian came up with the damn idea himself.


And your reason for this is?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont see Christian turning heel, just because they are lacking ME faces on Smackdown. Orton is really the only one. The closest after that is Christian, then Daniel Bryan. And you know your lacking faces when Bryan is not far behind. Well unless you count Khali in there aswell.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I wonder if the IWC of back then went crazy when Kane lost the belt to Austin one night after winning it lol.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I just don't understand why...




wwefanatic89 said:


> I wonder if the IWC of back then went crazy when Kane lost the belt to Austin one night after winning it lol.


No. Austin was so FUCKING over it was almost as if the WWF couldn't keep the belt on him _enough_. This was just robbery.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

BM_Chicago said:


> And your reason for this is?


We'll just have to wait and see?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Stone Cold had a heart attack the day before his last match against The Rock at Wrestlemania? Shawn Michaels wrestled with two herniated disk to drop the title to Austin at Wrestlemania? Undertaker wrestled with a bad shoulder this year?


Stone Cold was gettin ready to retire after that match anyway. Shawn Michaels was done after that back injury. Undertaker was gonna take his annual time off after Mania. All 3 fought through the injuries because they knew they wouldn't be in the ring ever again or for a long time. So not sure how they're related to Christian. If he's injured then he would not have been in that match that went on for 15 minutes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

hazuki said:


> :no:


I hate Orton...I really hate Orton, but come on. Orton is not responsible for this, Vince McMahon is. You know how Vince feels about Christian, you know that Christian only got the belt because it was Edge's retirement wish. There was a very good chance that he was going to lose the title immediately given his history and given that Orton is Vince's absolute favourite wrestler and he CLEARLY got moved to be the top guy here. And hell, even if Orton wasn't around, they would've had Undertaker crawl out of his wheelchair to do it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

wwefanatic89 said:


> I wonder if the IWC of back then went crazy when Kane lost the belt to Austin one night after winning it lol.


Austin was probably an internet darling back in the day and Kane was probably some 'big jacked up meathead that Vince has a Hard On for' so no. They might have gone crazy for Austin.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:lmao

Oh god, this is fucking awesome. Being a massive Orton mark, this pleases me greatly.


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

BM_Chicago said:


> What about Daniel Bryan and Sheamus? Also I heard it took 2 brouge kicks to end it.


Bryan/Sheamus was pretty similar to their previous bouts but solid all around. The finish was well put together. Without saying too much; it wasn't just 2 regular brogue kicks. Bryan didn't get nearly the type of reaction Christian, Orton, or even Sin Cara got. There were sporadic Dragon chants and some kids were shouting his name but it didn't catch on with the majority.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

to the people who said this is a smack in the face to edge....i fail to see how this is a smack in his face ? 

its definitely a smack in christian face but if not for edge, christian probably wouldnt have even been champion so why exactly is this a smack in the face of edge?? 

i think wwe showed alot of respect to edge with the way they handled his retirement and letting him retire with the title


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

basically vince wanted orton and cena as his champions once edge was done but he wanted del rio on raw and since orton punk was booked already he decided to give christian a reward for all his years of service but he still had no intention of letting him have any type of reign

im done with wwe after this


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Vince is losing it...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

like another guy said, only 2 things will come from this, either christian turns heel or he heads back to mid-card to job yet again, if its option 2, christian should just pack his bags and quit again, if vince wants to fuck christian, then fuck vince, christian should fuck vince too and quit and head to tna again.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

RatedRudy said:


> like another guy said, only 2 things will come from this, either christian turns heel or he heads back to mid-card to job yet again, if its option 2, christian should just pack his bags and quit again, if vince wants to fuck christian, then fuck vince, christian should fuck vince too and quit and head to tna again


its not like the russo hogan show would treat him any better


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

NoLeafClover said:


> Vince is losing it...


Vince is given the live audience what they want hate to say it. John Cena & Randy Orton champions of their brands. What we want does not matter to Vince.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Christian is no longer the fucking world champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't help but feel that turning Orton or Christian heel at this point is a dumb move. They're two of the most organically over babyfaces right now. Christian's got the same kinda support that Benoit had around RR 03, and that doesn't come cheap. Orton's outpopping Cena most of the time.

Which makes this move baffling. It was almost taken for granted that Christian was having a short reign - I just didn't foresee it ending on Smackdown, by Orton's hand. I don't really know what's gained from this.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

SJFC said:


>


Love the accent, ginger.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

listen, of course orton was moved to SD to main event and be a title holder but for christian to hold the belt for half a week is a joke. i wonder if he knew that when he won at ER, he'd immediately be dropping the belt. 

christian is over and at least deserved to have a respectable reign. ehh it's whatever, vince never wanted christian to be champ. it's as clear as day. it's shit, it sucks, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Sairo (Jan 30, 2011)

SJFC said:


>


Kid reminds me of Skid Marks. :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright, I'm officially done with WWE. fpalm

Fuck Randy Orton.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

SJFC said:


>



:lmao:lmao:lmao


OMG I almost died watching that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

After simmering on this for a while.

The more pissed off I am, seriously vince what the fuck is wrong with you. Do you hate christian that much that you have to give orton another fucking title reign.

It's like creative forgot how to make a show


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

SON OF A BITCH

Are you kidding me???? Christian loses already. God dammit. Better lead to a heel turn and a feud which leads to him getting the title back. Otherwise what a complete waste of time.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't mind me, I'm just off to order the ROH Hammerstein show...

:side:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Seriously it does suck though. If they can put on such an amazing match save it for the PPV so at least he looks good losing the belt.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

DFUSCMAN said:


> After simmering on this for a while.
> 
> The more pissed off I am, seriously vince what the fuck is wrong with you. Do you hate christian that much that you have to give orton another fucking title reign.
> 
> It's like creative forgot how to make a show


Fact is Cena and Orton are the only reasons there are asses in the seats. Everyone else in the company will continue to be supporting players until the money pool for Cena & Orton dries up.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh man. How did I not see the one coming?

That's sad. But I'm seriously comforted that at least Christian won the title. Do I wish he had a title feud? You bet your ass. Did it happen? Hell no, but when you really think about it, Christian's reign was going to be transitional anyways.

Just didn't think it would happen so quickly. I'm a bit saddened, but Christian is now insanely over; so the World Title did its job fully.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

SJFC said:


>


HOLY SHIT IT'S MITCH!

Nice to see I'm not the only TheWrestlingGurus mark, His and especially Jared's reaction were epic.

I can under stand wanting to get the title on Orton as he is the draw on Smackdown but I thought they would at least give Christian a little bit of time and build this thing up.

I'm really hoping this goes somewhere because as a huge Christian fan myself this just feels weak.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJS5F66A3k

lmao!


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well to be fair, Orton won his match at Extreme Rules and is established. Easy title shot route there. Secondly, wait for a while because judging by the spoilers I saw, WWE have opened up the possibility of a Christian heel turn, but to take away the title so soon isn't going to help imo. I assume WWE are banking on Orton being popular enough to get away with it. I think in the majority he is but he's going to get the Cena treatment from the crowd because of a minority of people (representatives of the IWC) who will blame Orton for Vince's doing.


I don't see how it's fair, Rey won his match (he didn't get a title shot). It is silly, Orton gets a title shot because of the crowd says yeah, do it. 

Orton did not need to win the title off Christian to trigger a Christian heel turn, it is obvious why the title was given to Orton. Christian might turn heel, but I wager even if he does, he will be fodder for Orton. There's no need for Christian to turn heel considering there is no secondary face on the show, so I feel he's gonna remain face and T. Long will turn heel. Christian is going back into the background, just watch as he ends up feuding with Barrett over the IC title.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SJFC said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm a mark for this guy already! I swear Vince must sit back in his chair and piss himself laughing at reactions like this lol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes thank God .


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sairo said:


> Kid reminds me of Skid Marks. :lmao





ROFL!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

....ok that's it i have to go buy a fucking gun and murder Orton

Such unbelievable Bullllllshit!


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJS5F66A3k
> 
> lmao!



:lmao:lmao:lmao


The title of the video is "FUCK YOU WWE! Orton wins the World Title from Christian *SPOILER!*"
and he still says a minute in to exit if you don't want to be spoiled. I swear to god :lmao


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

They couldn't give Christian one PPV going in as the champ could they? Fuck this


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJS5F66A3k
> 
> lmao!


LOL he gives a spoiler warning but the title spoils it already, what a dumbass.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

new_guy said:


> y, Orton gets a title shot because of the crowd says yeah, do it.



well, some people _do_ complain they dont listen to the fans


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJS5F66A3k
> 
> lmao!


"I was gonna do an Osama Bin Laden video...but I think I'll save that for another time...".


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

all in all... said:


> well, some people _do_ complain they dont listen to the fans


They had to choose between Orton, Henry and Khali. Oh let me see....2nd most over guy in the company, or two guys that the general crowd could care less about? Gee, I f'ing wonder.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Orton beat Christian for the title after two days???? Honestly, I'm an Orton fan, but seriously, fuck him. That's just pathetic.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow at them spitting on Edge's grave like this.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Never been so disappointed in the WWE in my life. Wow. I don't even know what to say. Fuck Randy Orton, fuck the WWE.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Wow at them spitting on Edge's grave like this.


Forget spitting on Edges grave, how about spitting in Christians face? He works his entire career to win the title, and they fucking give Orton another stupid meaningless title reign after *one fucking day.* If Christian doesn't use he rematch clause and win it back I'll be beyond disappointed.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

nukeinyourhair said:


> They had to choose between Orton, Henry and Khali. Oh let me see....2nd most over guy in the company, or two guys that the general crowd could care less about? Gee, I f'ing wonder.


Seriously, even the idea of Christian/Henry on PPV for the WHC is just too much :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HHHbkDX said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJS5F66A3k
> 
> lmao!


SMH at comparing this to the death of Owen Hart. However, I lost it when he said he would start watching TNA. LMAO. TNA is even more of a mess than the WWE.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> They had to choose between Orton, Henry and Khali. Oh let me see....*2nd most over guy in the company*, or two guys that the general crowd could care less about? Gee, I f'ing wonder.


and whats wrong with putting one of your top stars in a title match?

and it was more a joke post, anyway


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> SMH at comparing this to the death of Owen Hart. However, I lost it when he said he would start watching TNA. LMAO. TNA is even more of a mess than the WWE.


I guess you saw the spoilers for Kurt Angle's mistress haha  (I wonder if Angle ever spent a night there )


----------



## Dryan Banielson (Nov 21, 2008)

Well it was kind of obvious Orton was going to get the title on Smackdown, less obvious he'd get it quite so quickly...

Post-Extreme Rules, I was expecting an Orton-Christian fued with a slow-broiled Christian heel turn, where he puts himself across as a face (ie has worked is ass off for this spot, etc. etc.) but gradually filters in more heel-like behaviour, getting frustrated when Orton continuously gets face reactions from the WWE Hivemind. But then I remembered thats basically exactly what they did with the Orton-Punk fued, minus the actually TURNING heel...

I still think Christian could do this fantastically well and he deserves to stay in the title picture at least, dude's a fantastic storyteller, both promo and inring-wise.

Ah well a man can dream, can't he, a man can dream...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Wow at them spitting on Edge's grave like this.


what does edge have to do with this? 

..and is he dead?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Honestly, I've read through every page of this thread so far and it's been beyond epic. Having had many an argument with Pyro over the years about Orton, this makes me smile. It couldn't have played out more perfectly. I said in a thread not even 24 hours ago that this was a hand me down title reign and it would be a short one. Never did I think that he would lose it to my boy Orton 2 days later on an episode of SD, not even a ppv :lmao


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

damn, even jack swagger got a 3 month reign, what the FUCK? :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A two day title reign is better than never holding the title at all. Christian got his big moment where he celebrated with the title and that's something a lot of great workers never got. I'm not thrilled that he lost already but I am glad that he will go down as a former world champion. 

And he could still feud with Orton and go on to have a bunch of great matches with him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I guess you saw the spoilers for Kurt Angle's mistress haha  (I wonder if Angle ever spent a night there )


Actually I didn't read the spoiler so now that idiot in the video spoiled 2 shows. lol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well it was longer than Zigglers reign


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't lie... deep down inside i'm so disappointed that Christian lost the belt this soon, this is like Edge's first reign all over again. Even though i was hoping for a long reign for Christian, i realize in reality it wouldn't be possible, however i wasn't expecting something like this, the guy can't even have his moment defending the belt on a PPV. Oh well, what happens... happens, at least there is a chance of potential Christian/Orton feud happening, which of course should be good.

Oh, and i was expecting Ted DiBiase to show up on the show itself, but at least he won a match so yeah i take it for what it is, turning him face is a wise move, i think.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

perro said:


> ....ok that's it i have to go buy a fucking gun and murder Orton
> 
> Such unbelievable Bullllllshit!





Orton will probably dodge the bullets and RKO you. He's invincible.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJS5F66A3k


Best rant ever.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Fuck Orton seriously fuck him talentless hack:cussin:
way to just bury your 2nd biggest face on smackdown
Cant wait till he feudes with Rhodes and Undos all of Mysterios hard work to get him over aswell


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow Vince, you're an asshole lol. I feel bad for poor Christian..

And shit all the main event matches have freaking Orton and Cena, they bore me to hell.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

IWC will not riot. Wow I can't believe this..but of course Christian would win the title only to lose it two days later. Great...


----------



## thecorre (Apr 9, 2011)

Orton is my current favorite wrestler but i hope he does not win......Christian deserves a 3-4 month title reign in my opinion I think he will loose at summerslam or the PPV after that


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Fucking awesome. Thank you WWE. 

And no, I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Not gonna lie, I never thought I would be jealous of the illustrious run David Arquette got.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Vince is given the live audience what they want hate to say it. John Cena & Randy Orton champions of their brands. What we want does not matter to Vince.


True!,And I think Vince as a business man is smart to focus on the casuals&some big fans than just extra focus for the hardcore IWC,The casuals&some big fans are the ones that.....

Pay extra for shows&even house shows/actually watch the programming on there tv's/pay for ppv's/go crazy for most merchandise than just"best of"dvds/are the most who visits there sites/biggest part of the fan-base and the kids are the future huge fans/IWC than us!!!!!

Vince throws a bone to us every now&then including like this with Christian as he made him champ and even though we may not like the tiny title reign But he at least was champ than never!,Business wise Orton is much bigger than Christian and so it makes sense in that way.

When there wasn't an IWC like today during the 90's,When we were the kids&teens back then and still basically a casual or big enough fan.....We were like kids today who worshiped the current biggest stars and said"f*** the oldies"!!!,Do you really think the wrestling purists/mega hardcore fans like most of us today were rooting for Sting/Goldberg/Rock/Taker/HBK&Austin as much as the casuals and NOT favoring Bret Hart/Hogan/Flair/Macho and others as much as the casuals?????

Most of us get mad at WWE&Vince when nothing goes the way as we fully want and say"F** WWE and Vince is an idiot",Do you think Vince cares and actually should care??,The targeted audience was/is&always will be as should be the kids&casuals!!,Like it or not we don't matter as much as them.

Most of you say"Cena is sh*"/I'm so done with WWE/that person is so overrated/that person needs to get fired/WWE fails/wrestling sucks now/OMG really really really??/BS!"As IF you actually know the answer to all wrestlings things and we have the facts while b***every single day for most of your posts&threads.....While the kids&casuals are fully in love with the WWE product and making the company tons of money (with some pocket change from us)and yet we watch through streams or just post online all the time on how"I'm done".

These Cena/Orton&Mysterio kids will likely grow up and become us from now to 10 years into the future as they talk about those wrestlers being Legends,Then new generations of kids will come along and be like the current kids!!!.....It all comes to full circles&circles!


----------



## ThatNewGuy (May 4, 2011)

Hi everybody!

New poster here. Long time WWE fan (started back in 97), long time Christian fan.

Can't say I'm especially surprised by this move. It makes sense that, with us rolling into summer, the company would want their two belts around the waists of the two guys most popular with the kids. It makes sense to have Cena and Orton hold the belts up through August. But I still can't believe this. Why switch it so fast? Why not build to a match at OTL?

I guess, based on one report, they had Orton give a little Heel remark at the end of the program. Does this mean we'll have Christian chasing Orton for the title over the next month or two? It'd be a good story. Christian finally realizes his dream, gets the belt, only to have it taken away by Orton's selfish jerk of a character. Let Christian come *this close* to taking it back. Again, and again. Then have it come to a head at SummerSlam or after.

I have to tell myself that's the plan. Because otherwise the whole thing makes no sense to me. Where are they going with the apparently Heelish Orton's title reign if not back to Christian? Have you guys checked out the Smackdown roster? Who is he going to face? Daniel Bryan? Sin Cara?


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

WWE done goofed.

You Peeps should have known there was a catch.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

W>C said:


> :lmao


Ugh, did he skin a rat and use it as a glove?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I knew Kharma was gonna go after Alicia, I guess Melina is all that's left lol


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh Christian marks.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Does it suck? Yes. Does it seem like a horrible decision? Yes.

And if Christian turns heel and puts on a kickass program with Orton, eventually getting his hands on the title AGAIN and having a heel reign, will it all be worthwhile? Absolutely.

Just chill out and wait to see where it goes. For all we know, Christian is injured or he kicked Vince in the shin or something backstage.


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

> Ted DiBiase defeated the returning Daivari.


Hmm ... sarcasm intended? (it might have something to do with Jinder Mahal)

And I find Orton 'stealing' the World Heavyweight Championship from Christian unsurprising, actually.

But there will always be a rematch.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i believe Christian drop the belt to Orton might lead Christian turn heel...Smackdown is lacking of TOP HEEL and christian will be that guy..remember heel christian in 2001 to 2005? he was great heel and got massive over before he went to TNA. Christian do many wonders for Tomoko.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> damn, even jack swagger got a 3 month reign, what the FUCK? :lmao


:lmao


----------



## The A (Sep 10, 2009)

Ugh. I can't watch this shit anymore. It's just frustrating to watch as a wrestling fan now. I wanted Christian to win for years, I was going to try and watch Smackdown every week from now. Nothing against Orton, but to have Christian lose right away? The writers make him look like a joke. He deserves better than this. 

They would never treat Orton, Triple H or Cena like this. Which is precisely why the kids cheer for them, because they think it's real and that they're unstoppable. Anyways, I'm out. I'm bowing out as a wrestling fan.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Vince is gonna double troll you all when Christian becomes 2 time World Champion.


Only to have the MITB immediately cashed-in on him. Then he wins it a third time but gets injured and is forced to relinquish the title asap.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Orton to Christian next week: "Edge is in hell."


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Orton to Christian next week: "Edge is in hell."


*Old age home.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Bryan has been jobbin' for months now! At least he gets on TV and it took two brogue kicks to take him out, though.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

@ you guys bitching about Christian losing:
He won the title. NEVER WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF EDGE DIDN'T RETIRE! Just be happy you saw it, we all knew he was gonna lose it at the next PPV anyway. This is Orton's show now.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahahaha, I can hear the tears of half the IWC hitting the floor. Drip, drip drip. Sounds like a really good show actually. Christian will stay in the main event and win it back anyway.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

olympiadewash said:


> Bryan has been jobbin' for months now! At least he gets on TV and it took two brogue kicks to take him out, though.


Watching him job before my eyes was difficult to swallow =(


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

You know realize that the WWE Universe screwed Christian by choosing Super Orton over Henry and Khali.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

On a side note. I know I might be hated for this and i'm kind of surprised about this myself but.. 

Alicia Fox looks hotter than Layla in person. =(


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Vince McMahon fucking would ...he really would


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Sunday: Cena pinning Miz for the title 

Tuesday: Orton pinning Christian for the title 

Wednesday : IWC explodes with furious rage


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- I knew Christian reign wouldn't be that long but, DAMN. 
If they turn Christian heel the main event scene would be: Babyfaces - Orton & Heels - Christian, Sheamus & Henry.
I can't see anything else happening

- Mason took down Show/Kane and walked away from the Nexus, I could see him & Jackson becoming a tag team. I'd just hate the fact that if so they'd be fueding with both The Nexus & Corre.

- Interested in seeing where this Cara/Chavo thing is going.

- will cheak out Christian/Orton, Sheamus/Bryan & Cara/Tyson


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Christian might turning heel is a good idea.
Feuding as a heel with Boreton not.

Christian will just join the list:
*Ken Anderson;
*Kofi Kingston;
*Legacy;
*CM Punk;
***add any star except CENA,HHH,Taker***


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Fuck. Starting to wish they had just put the belt on Del Rio on Sunday.

I hardly ever watch Smackdown anymore, but I think I might just give it up completely now. It's clear to me that they're not willing to try anything new. Same shit for 6 years or so. I'm fed up with it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting on the Ezekiel situation, anyone think he'll team up with Mason and take on Show and Kane?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I really don't get why there can't be two top faces!?,People keep wanting Christian to turn heel and I know it's officially the Orton show But so it'll just be Orton vs all challenging heels with low-mid carder faces as back up??


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The heel turn is pure speculation, people are jumping the gun and they cannot just sit back and let things play out.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

W>C said:


> The heel turn is pure speculation, people are jumping the gun and they cannot just sit back and let things play out.


yeah,it's always now now now!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vince is probably loving this reaction.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a question, since Orton has now beat Christian for the title and there's 3 more days til Smackdown airs, what if Christian was to do some media stuff before then, would he still be representing WWE as World Champion?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Expected it to last lon -

Actually, no I didn't

Vince is still obsessed with getting Orton to tbe the top guy and will keep failing. You can be born into a family name but you sure as hell can't get to the top if you don't have the talent.

Christian is now a former world champion like he should deserved to be. Vince has never liked or respected Christian so the fact he even won it in the first place is a goddam christmas miracle.

Anyway, for the first time in my life I'm hoping Cena or Orton get injured. WWE thinks they can entirely rely on these two guys to carry both brands. Yeah Vince, we'll see about that. Remember the panic when Cena got injured? Imagine that, but without Trips, Taker and Edge. It's unfortunate they couldn't keep building Miz. Vince is getting old, got an attention span like a flea.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Your an idiot for wishing injury on a wrestler, seriously its a fucking tv show, get over it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Just a question, since Orton has now beat Christian for the title and there's 3 more days til Smackdown airs, what if Christian was to do some media stuff before then, would he still be representing WWE as World Champion?


Ha! As if Vince would let Christian do media stuff. He'd probably pay off the power company in whichever city he's being broadcast to create a blackout for as long as needed to keep him under wraps. :lmao


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

W>C said:


> Your an idiot for wishing injury on a wrestler, seriously its a fucking tv show, get over it.


"Your" 

Yeah, I'm the idiot...

Also, if you think wrestling as a whole is just a tv show, then I'm afraid YOU'RE the fucking idiot. If you can't understand an injury to either Cena or Orton will be the only way for them to push other talent then I'm afraid you should just stop watching or posting here, since you seem to really lack the intellectual ability to understand this.

A few month injury to either Cena or Orton that isn't too serious would do fucking wonders for the promotion in the long term since it's obvious Vince doesn't think he needs anyone else.

Anyway, It's just a post on a forum, get over it son.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Ha! As if Vince would let Christian do media stuff. He'd probably pay off the power company in whichever city he's being broadcast to create a blackout for as long as needed to keep him under wraps. :lmao


:lmao

Okay bad example. Say Wrestler X loses the World Title to Wrestler Y on a Smackdown taping, but what if X has some media stuff(interview, autograph etc.) which is before SD airs, will he still represent the company as World Champion when commits to those obligations?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> :lmao
> 
> Okay, bad example. So Wrestler X loses the World Title to Wrestler Y on a Smackdown taping, but say X has some media obligations(interview, autograph etc.), will he still represent the company is the World Champion before SD airs?


Short answer : Yes

Long Answer : Christian wouldn't be doing media stuff.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Gingermadman said:


> "Your"
> 
> Yeah, I'm the idiot...
> 
> Also, if you think wrestling as a whole is just a tv show, then I'm afraid YOU'RE the fucking idiot. If you can't understand an injury to either Cena or Orton will be the only way for them to push other talent then I'm afraid you should just stop watching or posting here, since you seem to really lack the intellectual ability to understand this.


You really showed me. Its just hilarious how people like you overreact to situations like these, when you start wishing something horrendous on someone that you don't even know, its just retarded. I understand it fine, unlike people without patience, I can sit back and let things play out.


----------



## Bickstoke (Apr 27, 2011)

I am actually gobsmacked!!....

The absolute terific reaction from the fans and IWC .... and he goes and holds it for less time than it takes for a fucking hemeroide to fall out of your ass!!

Fucking Vince, Fucking Kids, Fucking WWE.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

W>C said:


> You really showed me. Its just hilarious how people like you overreact to situations like these, when you start wishing something horrendous on someone that you don't even know, its just retarded. I understand it fine, unlike people without patience, I can sit back and let things play out.


Over react?

I'm under reacting if anything. The fact is, IF Cena or Orton get injured in a few months time without them building up anyone else the company will fail horribly. They should of already been building up new faces such as Kofi, Barreta, Ryder, Swagger, Ziggler, McIntyre or just about anyone they can get their hands on. 

Like I said, Vince has an attention span of a flea and this will come back to haunt him. All they had to do was keep the title on Miz and keep building him, now watch him now he's lost the title. Who does he have to feud with on RAW? Exactly.

This isn't even about Christian, it's about anyone who would of been holding the title just to have Orton squash them. 

Still, Orton beating two of the most talented guys in the industry in feuds feels like a slap, but Vince has been pushing him for 6 years now solidly, he can't stop now.

It would of been better if Orton went over Henry in a quick feud and Barret / Sheamus beat Christian.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> Short answer : Yes
> 
> Long Answer : Christian wouldn't be doing media stuff.


Actually I got the question all wrong. What I was actually meaning to say is would the newly dethroned Champion still be obligated to carry the title in public but either way I got my answer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Gingermadman said:


> Over react?
> 
> I'm under reacting if anything. The fact is, IF Cena or Orton get injured in a few months time without them building up anyone else the company will fail horribly. They should of already been building up new faces such as Kofi, Barreta, Ryder, Swagger, Ziggler, McIntyre or just about anyone they can get their hands on.
> 
> ...


Barreta?Ryder?Ziggler?McIntyre? Are you kidding me? :lmao :lmao :lmao, im so done with you.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

W>C said:


> Barreta?Ryder?Ziggler?McIntyre? Are you kidding me? :lmao :lmao :lmao, im so done with you.


Typical idiot response. I mentioned anyone, these guys are anyone are they not? I'm sure you have suggestions as to have to push into the uppermidcard as face.

You kids are all the same.

If you can't understand what the word ANYONE means, don't fucking reply.

Also, don't mention Punk, he's gone. After being buried for 2 years solid I very much doubt he'll be back after the summer.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

...whut.

seriously.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Vince, this master troll.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

This is pretty much an example of modern-day WWE booking - they don't have a clue what to do. It seems like Orton moving was a last-minute thing and they wanted to rush the title on him ASAP.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Waiting for Batista's return and Christian back in the midcard*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The JPH said:


> This is pretty much an example of modern-day WWE booking - they don't have a clue what to do. It seems like Orton moving was a last-minute thing and they wanted to rush the title on him ASAP.


They never wanted the title on Christian. They were forced into it by Edge's retirement.

True, they could have kept Del Rio on SD and had him win the title, but it was never the plan to have Christian win, and once ADR was drafted, it had to happen, so it did.

On an entirely serious point, that was probably the reason why it was switched to Orton so quick, though I thin Vince is the greatest troll I have ever seen in my life, tbf.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

They could at least waited 3 weeks until the next ppv. It's not like they have any feuds going on in the main event right now.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

These rant videos are making an ill man feel better. Any more knocking about?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That's an amazing piece of trolling.

Wow.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Tenacious.C. said:


> These rant videos are making an ill man feel better. Any more knocking about?


What ones have you seen? There is plenty floating around.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh god, i knew sunday was too good to be true...
i am not that much of a huge christian mark, but they couldn't wait to give orton the belt at OTL PPV..it's only like 3 weeks away? seems a silly move.

LOL at the rage peep-ulation videos though. genuine rage too..i wish i could care that much about a t.v show.

re: kharma = seems like only divas with "bad kharma" are being targeted at the moment...interested to see where this goes


----------



## Nofearoftheunnamed (Jul 31, 2010)

"fuckin bullshit!" 
-iron sheik


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Not only is having a 2 day reign the most pointless thing you could have. But what makes it much worse is that Orton can come out and then immediately get a title match. Just fuck off Vince.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Obviously sickened Christian only had a 2 day reign but I think, like many others he'll be involved in a triple threat in the next PPV. He can't be let out of the title picture this early.


It was obvious Orton would become Champ at some stage, but I didn't think it would be this quick.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

MrMondayNight said:


>


Lol now we just need someone to photoshop rage guy's face on Christisn


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!

Fuck Vince, Fuck the WWE. ¬_¬


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Gingermadman said:


> What ones have you seen? There is plenty floating around.


Just the few in this thread.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Obviously nobody in this thread has heard the term storyline before.

This isn't the end of this. It may be the end of world title reigns for Christian. But it's not the end of the story. Everyone relax.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *Old age home.


They're the same thing. lol.


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

Christian go back to TNA.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuck you Vince fuck this company i'm done FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

Jesus, Ulcer central in here.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Randy Orton vs. Batista at SummerSlam while Christian will probably job to Mark Henry or Wade Barrett.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Obviously nobody in this thread has heard the term storyline before.
> 
> This isn't the end of this. *It may be the end of world title reigns for Christian.* But it's not the end of the story. Everyone relax.


That's why everyone's so pissed. They FINALLY get around to putting the title on him and only let him hold it for two days?! A lot of people expected this would be the one and only title reign for Christian....and it lasted two freaking days.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton celebrating

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1VSu3Q6lZQ


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

:lmao at Christian/Boreton.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

well see ya later smackdown. I'm not watching you again. taking down my sig after friday because that's spoilerific in itself


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I probably wouldn't have minded if he'd dropped it to to someone else,but Randy Orton? Fuck you,one of the most boring guys in the WWE and he manages to defeat two of the best all round guys in wrestling,in the space of a week.
Time to stop watching Smackdown,at least until (hopefully) Jericho comes back.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sick of Orton. Fuck this shit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Evolution said:


> It may be the end of world title reigns for Christian.


Exactly. What the fuck.

Not watching this stupid show until he is champion again. But it'll piss me off if he wins next week, or at Over the Limit. Cause what is the fucking point of that.

Fuck, I'm gonna be pissed once this truly sinks in. They're telling us that this








and this









was for fucking nothing. and they let cena keep his title until mania...


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

I like Orton, but why make Christian drop the title after a couple of days? Complete shit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I expect the highest rating on Smackdown for Syfy ever.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Without them even advertising the Match?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Y2J Problem said:


> Without them even advertising the Match?


That's what makes it even more ridiculous.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Giving Christian the belt just because of Edge wasn't a good enough reason let him win it without the retirement overshadowing him


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

As much as i like Orton, i am pissed at Christian's reign


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

aand, burial of Christian Cage begins.... now.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i like Orton but damn the wwe just make Christian look like a fucking bitch 

time to retire dude or you'll become a glorified version of Val Venis


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol This sucks so much it's unbelievable. I'm not even a big Christian fan but the fact Boreton won the title on his first real Smackdown show after the ppv is just amassive joke and hugely disrespectful to not only Christian but his fans.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

So that's why we got this poster.








Because apparently he needs 7 title runs and Cena needs 10.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Reading the replies in this thread, even my own from last night where I was quite upset, it's apparent that WWE has been successful in doing what they wanted to do. Orton taking the title upsets everyone a great deal and it'll help Christian be pushed as a bigger face. Like I said in another thread, there's much more value in a face chasing a heel champion. It's a formula that WWE has used for years. I think Orton is clearly being set up as the heel here, whereas Christian will have more support than ever from the fans to get the title back.

It's so exciting to see Christian involved in main event storylines.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

LAOCH said:


> Reading the replies in this thread, even my own from last night where I was quite upset, it's apparent that WWE has been successful in doing what they wanted to do. Orton taking the title upsets everyone a great deal and it'll help Christian be pushed as a bigger face. Like I said in another thread, there's much more value in a face chasing a heel champion. It's a formula that WWE has used for years. I think Orton is clearly being set up as the heel here, whereas Christian will have more support than ever from the fans to get the title back.
> 
> It's so exciting to see Christian involved in main event storylines.


It's more likely Christian will fall by the wayside.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> time to retire dude or you'll become a glorified version of Val Venis


don't knock him, he's got a job in creative. which means this is partially his fault. sean, wherever the hell you are, curse you!!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> It's more likely Christian will fall by the wayside.


trust me, as much as I want to be positive here, this IS what will happen. If Vince McMahon had any faith in Christian _whatsoever_, he would have let him drop it at OTL, where said heel/face dynamic could properly begin.

But alas, Vince wanted things both ways. He thought 'hey, if I make Christian win at Extreme Rules, I can get all the Edgeheads and Peeps totally marking out, and tuning in to see what happens. Then after they see their good old Canadian boys have their moment, I'll give it to Randy cause he can be a real champion as he is the other face of the company and has a way bigger fanbase than Christian anyway.'


----------



## AberdeenAssassin (Jan 2, 2011)

LAOCH said:


> Reading the replies in this thread, even my own from last night where I was quite upset, it's apparent that WWE has been successful in doing what they wanted to do. Orton taking the title upsets everyone a great deal and it'll help Christian be pushed as a bigger face. Like I said in another thread, there's much more value in a face chasing a heel champion. It's a formula that WWE has used for years. I think Orton is clearly being set up as the heel here, whereas Christian will have more support than ever from the fans to get the title back.
> 
> It's so exciting to see Christian involved in main event storylines.


That sounds likely, that's how CM Punk turned heel in 2009.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Bigger problem here though, after Mark Henry, is Orton feuding with Sheamus and Barrett again?! Things took a pretty big turn for the worst for both of them after their last runs with Orton. Rhodes looks way too small to be considered a valid main event heel against Orton right now.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Pissed he lost the title so soon! Glad he will be in the main picture, chasing the title !


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

This is just bullshit by Vince. 

I mean I heard the match was REALLY good but at least give Christian a decent title run. I mean if Orton won it in Summerslam then I could stomach that because Christian gets a title run and a legitimate feud will come out of it with Cristian turning heel which made me laugh when he did it back in 2005. 

But this.......wow. Utter BS by Vince there. Only good thing to come out of SD is Chavo is Sin Cara's manager/translator/promo guy which is logical and we get to see Kharma destroy another Diva.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Actually I thought the show mostly sounds really good, decent length Danielson/Sheamus match, brilliant Orton/Christian match, Chavo in that role should be great, Awesome Kong, the Corre are finally beginning to die proper.

Just one really sour note.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not that glad with the Orton title win, but if that's what it takes to make Christian a heel again, than I'm in. 
Eziekel with a push?? WHY??
Cara vs Chavo next week?? Should be good. Care will win, but Chavo can go. 

So if you want a title shot, you could just ask it?? WTF did Henry or Khali do??


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Vince makes me fucking sick. Can't believe they did that to Christian. Fuck WWE.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Eziekel with a push?? WHY??


Ezekiel Jackson, Mason Ryan, those guys are money! Just like Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

Christian and Jeff Hardy - the only people who can get screwed so fast.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Good lord this sucks. It better result in a big storyline for Christian, ie. Heel turn because otherwise this will just be horrible. Good god this is bad... this and the crappy RAW have ruined any enthusiasm I had gained for WWE after what was a great PPV on Sunday.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol @ the people saying "Fuck Orton/Boreton" because of this

You do realize that Orton didn't book himself to win, right? :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't reach 1,000 post yet.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

so not only has wwe fucked up by giving cena the title on RAW but now they give Orton teh title on Smackdown

are we EVER going to get anything new.

I like Orton and Cena a lot but ffs you've had you're title reign, it's time to pass the torch


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Vince knew that he would get a few extra buys and replay buys if Christian won the World Heavyweight Championship. He isn't stupid and was playing us all along.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow Unbelieveable... I come to this thread expecting a decent World title match and they completely blow what could have been a SummerSlam main event on Smackdown already smh... God how stupid was this.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> this and the crappy RAW have ruined any enthusiasm I had gained for WWE after what was a great PPV on Sunday.


Uh, this. Has to be the most anticlimatic week in the WWE. Extreme Rules was *good*. Following RAW and SmackDown? LOL.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Vince knew that he would get a few extra buys and replay buys if Christian won the World Heavyweight Championship. He isn't stupid and was playing us all along.


But he didn't really win, I could see that he has cost himself money now because of the amount of fans who ain't going to buy the next couple of PPV's because of their hero christian is not the champion. I can tell you I will be streaming PPV's even Mania from now after what Vince has done this week with the 2 hour Rock Cockfest and now this I am not entertained.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not going to jump to conclusions. I'm going to wait until Friday and see what WWE announces after that. I won't be surprised if they announce Christian was re-injured at Extreme Rules but at the same time I wouldn't be surprised if Vince simply didn't want Christian as champion. The bottom line is Randy Orton as champion is better than Christian for the ratings and for Smackdown overall.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

This is complete and utter bullshit! Christian had the title for what three days?
He celebrated with Edge and then loses the title days later. Its Christians time to shine not Orton's i wouldnt have minded if he lost it months down the line and feuded with Orton but come on!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> lol @ the people saying "Fuck Orton/Boreton" because of this
> 
> You do realize that Orton didn't book himself to win, right? :lmao


i'm sure he has considerable creative control in his contract.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> i'm sure he has considerable creative control in his contract.


Lol wow. Sometimes I wonder about you people. So I'm guessing whenever Orton wants the title he can get it? Which is why he failed to retain the title countless of times against Miz right?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Orton winning the title is absolutely pathetic.

The crowd going nuts for it is stupid too.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Christian loses the title a handful of days after winning it??? That is just awful. The only way they can rectify this situation is by turning him heel and having Orton and Christian trade the title a few times leading up to Summerslam.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Jorge Suarez said:


> i'm sure he has considerable creative control in his contract.


SD writer: Mr...Mr. Orton, here is the SD script.

Orton: AM I FUCKING GOING OVER???


----------



## ranataro3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Definitely WWE SUCKS!!!

Orton is a robot, he doesn't deserve the title as much as Christian does... my god, fighting for 10 years to only recieve 2 days as champ???:no:

FUCK YOU WWE!!! :cuss:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Lastier said:


> SD writer: Mr...Mr. Orton, here is the SD script.
> 
> Orton: AM I FUCKING GOING OVER???


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shock said:


> Orton winning the title is absolutely pathetic.
> 
> The crowd going nuts for it is stupid too.


What does that tell you? Nobody cares for Christian besides internet marks. I'm just being honest.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

wwefanatic89 said:


> What does that tell you? Nobody cares for Christian besides internet marks. I'm just being honest.


Extreme rules crowd disagrees with you


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> Sunday: Cena pinning Miz for the title
> 
> Tuesday: Orton pinning Christian for the title
> 
> Wednesday : IWC explodes with furious rage


You're forgetting one -

Monday: Miz pins Cena for the title but gets the decision reversed


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> You're forgetting one -
> 
> Monday: Miz pins Cena for the title but gets the decision reversed


Sunday: CM Punk loses another pay per view match


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jorge Suarez said:


> i'm sure he has considerable creative control in his contract.


Maybe to a certain extent but being able to veto wins/losses? He's not a Triple H or Undertaker sized star to get that kind of control


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm smacking down Orton lovers on Twitter


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

Honestly, Im that fucking furious about this that I've had to sign up just to post this (hence the name)

All you trolls, and people who are laughing this off and even getting a kick out of the reaction on here, what the hell is wrong with you? Just think about it for a second, a guy who has worked his ass off for 13 years, constantly putting on great matches, always being over with the fans, always being entertaining, FINALLY gets what he deserves in one of the most emotional wins in recent memory, with the 'WWE Universe' delighted for him. You could SEE how much that belt meant to him.

So what the fuck does Vince do? He give us that moment, and then TWO FUCKING DAYS later he takes the title off him! For what!? Would it really be so damm hard to wait 3 weeks until the next PPV? Why now!?? Why in the name of God would you just make the title, Christian, and title matches, completely meaningless just like that? Why would you WANT to make Christian look a joke and kick dirt in his, and Edges, face?

WHY!?

What the fuck has Christian done to deserve that? What have his fans done to deserve getting trolled by an egomaniac in charge? How the FUCK does this make ANYBODY look good? What does it achieve? It makes NO sense.

Its an utter disgrace, I have never been this angry in all my years watching wrestling. I feel SO so sorry for Christian, the guy finally gets what he deserves and then gets it taken away from him just like that, for no good reason.

When you think about how long guys like Swagger, Khali and Miz got with the title, none of whom where anywhere near how over Christian is, it makes me fucking livid.

Make no mistake, there will be no rematch and he wont be winning it back. This is a kick in the face to Christian and his fans, and a direct message from Vince that the only reason he got the title was because of Edge, and to get the belt back on SD.

Sorry for the ranting, but Im fucking livid. Christian deserves so, so, so much more than this. Why the fuck does Orton need to win it back NOW? Why not wait just 3 weeks!?!?

My mind boggles, and I will never be buying another WWE PPV, or anykind of WWE merch again.

Christian has been well and truely fucked over, it isnt funny, it isnt 'cool' to take joy in the reaction of his fans over this, its down right pathetic that we paid for a PPV, to see the title change hands for free again a few days later.

Fuck you Vince, you old fuck. Retire. Also, fuck Orton too, because you know damm well that he was gunning for this behind the scenes, he is that type of guy.

Poor Christian. He really did not deserve that.

TWO FUCKING DAYS.

Disgrace. Utter disgrace. I would have prefered he never won it if this is what we were going to get.

(Sorry for the rant, also sorry i posted this in both threads)

I feel so damm sorry for Christian about this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey, Christian can always go to TNA. Oh, wait a minute! LMAO.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Something to think about it. This wouldn't have happened if Christian didn't win the title at all. You should just be happy that he can say he was a world champion. He deserves it. Kane was champion for only a few days before this year, yet he still managed to be a top guy, and very well-known. We all know that Christian will never be near the face of the company, but we can be proud that he won the top prize, regardless of how long he had it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Honestly, Im that fucking furious about this that I've had to sign up just to post this (hence the name)
> 
> All you trolls, and people who are laughing this off and even getting a kick out of the reaction on here, what the hell is wrong with you? Just think about it for a second, a guy who has worked his ass off for 13 years, constantly putting on great matches, always being over with the fans, always being entertaining, FINALLY gets what he deserves in one of the most emotional wins in recent memory, with the 'WWE Universe' delighted for him. You could SEE how much that belt meant to him.
> 
> ...


he's a vanilla midget

pissed off?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vince doesn´t like to be wrong. He made that clear six years ago, when Christian was more over than the wannabe Eminem and his brother Edge. God knows he wasn´t going to give Christian another opportunity by having four weeks of awesome promos and matches as the world champion. From the spoilers it appears the captain was about to make it happen again, so Vince pulled the plug, before Christian could make Orton look as bad as Vanilla Ice in 2005.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Poor Christian. He really did not deserve that.
> 
> TWO FUCKING DAYS.
> 
> ...


Couldn't be arsed reading all of that but the 'TWO FUCKING DAYS' caught my eye. You realise Vince could have easily have put the belt on ADR and somehow got it back to Smackdown! and on to Orton? After hearing about how emotional Christian was I get the feeling the fact he finally won it was enough. Two days or not, Christian won't be going down in history as another awesome wrestler who never got the big one.

I bet Christian isn't feeling sorry for himself one bit...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kiz said:


> he's a vanilla midget


Six-two does not qualify as 'midget', lol.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ranataro3 said:


> Definitely WWE SUCKS!!!
> 
> Orton is a robot, he doesn't deserve the title as much as Christian does... my god, fighting for 10 years to only recieve 2 days as champ???:no:
> 
> FUCK YOU WWE!!! :cuss:





SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Honestly, Im that fucking furious about this that I've had to sign up just to post this (hence the name)
> 
> All you trolls, and people who are laughing this off and even getting a kick out of the reaction on here, what the hell is wrong with you? Just think about it for a second, a guy who has worked his ass off for 13 years, constantly putting on great matches, always being over with the fans, always being entertaining, FINALLY gets what he deserves in one of the most emotional wins in recent memory, with the 'WWE Universe' delighted for him. You could SEE how much that belt meant to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess we have Orton vs Mark Henry to look forward to for the next few months


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

im a christian mark but we can't look pass the fact that orton is the most over wrestler in the wwe right now. the crowd went nuts when he won the title last night. i attended the show so i could tell you. its not like he doesn't deserve the title. you give the belt to your most over wrestler at the moment. booking 101.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> i'm sure he has considerable creative control in his contract.


If he had that much power, he would have never became a baby face then. Since he as stated ,on multiple occasions, that he much rather be a heel

The WWE does not operate like WCW, where wrestlers made decisions. If Vince doesn't agree with something, it's not happening


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> im a christian mark but we can't look pass the fact that orton is the most over wrestler in the wwe right now. the crowd went nuts when he won the title last night. i attended the show so i could tell you. its not like he doesn't deserve the title. you give the belt to your most over wrestler at the moment. booking 101.


Deserving? No, most definitely not.

Anyone of us here could get in the same shape as Orton has, recieve the push and gimmick he has and be as over as he is.

Simple fact is we don't have his second name and that's the only reason he is where he is. Anyone else would of been fired for smoking weed backstage as a rookie or arguing and spitting on fans.

Vince only has eyes for pushing Orton and Cena, and this WILL come back to haunt him. I have a funny feeling we're going to get into the worst years of WWE history soon with the product looking better by the end of it, hopefully. He had his chance with Miz and blew it to push Cena some more. He's back to pushing just two guys.

It's the same with the future of WWE like Mysterio, Big Show,Trips,Taker and Kane regularly squashing young talent, Vince doesn't seem to understand this will come back to haunt him and it certainly feels WCW-ish in ways with the old guys keeping the young guys down.

Also they had a chance last year to get the next super villian in Barret and decided to push Cena instead. 

Vince is a hilarious old man, hopefully the changing of the guard is sooner than later. Backstage and in ring.

Also, just be fucking thankful Christian even got a 2 day run, before Edge retired he was looking to be forced back into the midcard getting beat by guys like Cody Rhodes and whatever the hell next heel project is.


TLDR; Vince only pushing Orton and Cena, will come back to bite him in the ass.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> Deserving? No, most definitely not.
> 
> Anyone of us here could get in the same shape as Orton has, recieve the push and gimmick he has and be as over as he is.


Agree with most of what you said but this is total bullshit. They didn't look at Orton and say 'Hey, lets turn him face and push him straight to the moon'. Back at WM26 Legacy were supposed to turn face (or DiBiase at least) but the crowd chose Orton and the WWE pretty much had no choice but to turn him.

You can argue the talent of certain wrestlers like Cena and Orton all day long but the whole anybody could do it thing is just retarded. Nearly as retarded as the four moves argument.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Simple fact is we don't have his second name and that's the only reason he is where he is. Anyone else would of been fired for smoking weed backstage as a rookie or arguing and spitting on fans.


He didnt spit on that fan it was a made up story by someone trying to make money


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> im a christian mark but we can't look pass the fact that orton is the most over wrestler in the wwe right now. the crowd went nuts when he won the title last night. i attended the show so i could tell you. its not like he doesn't deserve the title. you give the belt to your most over wrestler at the moment. booking 101.


Please explain how on earth he deserves the title? And also please explain how it is 'booking 101' to take the title off a guy after two fucking days instead of waiting three weeks until the PPV?

And what is this nonsense about the title going to the most over guys? Swagger? Miz? Sheamus? Khali?

Yeah, they were all SUPER over eh?

Its a complete kick in the face to Christian, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

It's a complete kick in the face to Christian
It's a complete kick in the face to Edge
It's a complete kick in the face to every one of *the boys*
It's a complete kick in the face to the fans
The way it is turning out, WWE has kicked themselves in the face

Well, at least Christian will have this aura around him now. Before he was just the guy who was never world champion and was never given his due. Now at least he's a former world champion but will still go down as one of the guys in history that was fucked over big time. Make no mistake about it, this is a historical fuck up.

If WWE's goal was to create controversy then they succeeded.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Teddy Long just turned heel on the IWC.

I think it's pretty ridiculous that people are getting title shots just based on crowd reaction. In that case, why isn't the title defended every week?


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Teddy Long just turned heel on the IWC.
> 
> I think it's pretty ridiculous that people are getting title shots just based on crowd reaction. In that case, why isn't the title defended every week?


This is another thing that pisses me off.

At least have a battle royle or something! But a fucking CROWD REACTION match!?:lmao:lmao:lmao

WWE have in one SD episode, make the WHC mean nothing, make Christian look like shit, make Orton look like a prick, and make title matches and PPV's worthless!

Now THAT is 101 booking, awesome!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Time for a 2 year Orton title reign, its about his time to shine!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> im a christian mark but we can't look pass the fact that orton is the most over wrestler in the wwe right now. the crowd went nuts when he won the title last night. i attended the show so i could tell you. its not like he doesn't deserve the title. you give the belt to your most over wrestler at the moment. booking 101.


Orton doesn't deserve the title...yeah he's massive over but he's at the stage of his career where he doesn't NEED the title to get more over, he can do fine not holding it. I can see why they gave Orton the title. It was inevitable that Christian was going to have a short reign, I just prayed it wasn't this short. I'm still pissed but you know what the person I feel the most for is Christian right now, poor guy, I feel so sorry for him. I really hope he gets another chance but let's be real, he won't. CM Punk didn't go over Randy Orton, think Christian has a chance? Nope.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The funniest part in all of this is Teddy Long. He polls the crowd to the obvious choice, he all the suddens cares about brand rivalries and he screws Christian after a brutal ladder match :lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

The saddest thing is that apart from Orton winning the title this was actually a pretty good Smackdown.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dynamite452 said:


> Orton doesn't *deserve* the title...*yeah he's massive over* but he's at the stage of his career where he doesn't *NEED* the title to get more over, he can do fine not holding it. I can see why they gave Orton the title. It was inevitable that Christian was going to have a short reign, I just prayed it wasn't this short. I'm still pissed but you know what the person I feel the most for is Christian right now, poor guy, I feel so sorry for him. I really hope he gets another chance but let's be real, he won't. CM Punk didn't go over Randy Orton, think Christian has a chance? Nope.


*There's a big difference between "deserve" and "need". Perhaps he doesn't need the title but being massively over he deserves it just as much as anyone. It's certainly not a bad business move to put the title on Orton.*


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Shame Christian lost the World Heavyweight Championship. Orton should have won it at Over The Limit. at least Christian got a longer title reign than Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

You guys are too much, truly pathetic.

Don't claim that you're never going to watch WWE anymore, the amount of times I hear that is ridiculous. Overreacting smarks.

And if you do say that. . . See ya next week!!


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

Lady Croft said:


> *There's a big difference between "deserve" and "need". Perhaps he doesn't need the title but being massively over he deserves it just as much as anyone. It's certainly not a bad business move to put the title on Orton.*


I fail to see how Randy Orton, 8/9 time world champion, been in the company since 2003, deserves the title more than Christian, 0 time world champion, who has been in the company for 13 years and worked his ass off for his one shot.

Would it really have been bad business to wait three weeks until the PPV? C'mon, there is no logical reason to fuck Christian over like this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> I fail to see how Randy Orton, 8/9 time world champion, been in the company since 2003, deserves the title more than Christian, 0 time world champion, who has been in the company for 13 years and worked his ass off for his one shot.


*I don't recall saying he deserves it more than Christian. *



> Would it really have been bad business to wait three weeks until the PPV? C'mon, there is no logical reason to fuck Christian over like this.


*I think it would have been good business to let the guy hold it until at least the next PPV. I would have loved to see him have a lengthy title reign. 

There was no logical reason to fuck Kane over either and it didn't kill the company. Ziggler got fucked over as well. It happens... WWE prospers. *


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> This is another thing that pisses me off.
> 
> At least have a battle royle or something! But a fucking CROWD REACTION match!?:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> ...


Just Christian? He's made all of these people look like crap.


CM Punk (after thrashing the shit out of you, I've gone on to become champ. what you been doing?)
Alberto Del Rio, majorly
The nineteen other men in that battle royal before ER/actually pretty much the whole Smackdown roster. He's done in two weeks what it took months for a handful of them to do, and many of them still haven't done.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *There's a big difference between "deserve" and "need". Perhaps he doesn't need the title but being massively over he deserves it just as much as anyone. It's certainly not a bad business move to put the title on Orton.*


Yes I agree there is a difference between deserving it and needing it, however I do not agree that Randy deserved this win, at least not yet. There was no build up, no nothing...it was "hey guys we need a main event, let's have Randy Orton go over Christian tonight"...there was no feud, no build up, no nothing, hell no real announcement beforehand. It was just handed to Orton, he didn't even earn a #1 contender status or anything. 

I agree it's not a bad business move to put it on Orton either...I'm a huge peep but I try not to be biased. I can accept why Orton won, he's the top face but like others have said, it wouldn't have hurt the company to let Christian hold the title until the next PPV. I just feel so bad for the poor guy


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

there is the video if anyone wants to see it.

pretty predictable ending lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Deserving? Vince only has eyes for pushing Orton and Cena, and this WILL come back to haunt him.


I had the feeling that Edge's retirement would be a wake up call for him to stop building the entire shows around just the top guys. But all he did is bury his head in the sand, move the draft forward and pretend like nothing happened. 

What a moron.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> there is the video if anyone wants to see it.
> 
> pretty predictable ending lol


151 dislikes lol


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

According to"PWInsider".....

"The Christian World title run was never intended to be anything long-term. He was never intended to see if he could draw as champion, rather it was something they forced themselves into. Del Rio was suppose to be champion for awhile before losing the title and then getting drafted to RAW later in the year. With the draft being moved up way early than expected, they were locked into Rio not being the champ and they wanted it to be a feel good moment and more of a sign as a lifetime achievment award for Christian. Vince does not think Christian is someone he can build a brand around."

Well at least Vince didn't decide to screw Christian at the last minute,Christian knew this and he still got damn emotional and all though,Cool to know ADR was to be champ and his reign only got delayed cause of The Draft getting done early cause of Edge's retirement!!,I wonder IF there's hope he'll actually beat Cena and then lose it back to him before mania or something!?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> there is the video if anyone wants to see it.
> 
> pretty predictable ending lol


Oh Christian... :sad:

Looks like it's gonna be a good match, i'm looking forward to it despite the result.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder what RKO was doing/saying when he kneeled over Christian after winning.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That looked pretty awesome and the kids loved it.*


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

have to believe that report to be BS since the draft is always this time of the year the draft is never "later" in the year assuming they mean around summerslam time.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> According to"PWInsider".....
> 
> "The Christian World title run was never intended to be anything long-term. He was never intended to see if he could draw as champion, rather it was something they forced themselves into. Del Rio was suppose to be champion for awhile before losing the title and then getting drafted to RAW later in the year. With the draft being moved up way early than expected, they were locked into Rio not being the champ and they wanted it to be a feel good moment and more of a sign as a lifetime achievment award for Christian. Vince does not think Christian is someone he can build a brand around."
> 
> Well at least Vince didn't decide to screw Christian at the last minute,Christian knew this and he still got damn emotional and all though,Cool to know ADR was to be champ and his reign only got delayed cause of The Draft getting done early cause of Edge's retirement!!,I wonder IF there's hope he'll actually beat Cena and then lose it back to him before mania or something!?


about 9 out of 10 said the same before the 'breaking backstage story' came up. 

ok, you don't see him as a long term champion, can't you just give him the reign until next ppv. would it hurt so much, vince?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I feel for the guy, but what can you do? Oh well.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

finalnight said:


> I wonder what RKO was doing/saying when he kneeled over Christian after winning.


"I feel for you man,But you know how Vince&the damn writers are!.....Do you think the IWC will hate on me even more&actually blame me for this??"

Christian"my precious!!!,oh and yeah my IWC peeps are definitely going to hate you way more now!haha"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> "I feel for you man,But you know how Vince&the damn writers are!.....Do you think the IWC will hate on me even more&actually blame me for this??"
> 
> Christian"my precious!!!,oh and yeah my IWC peeps are definitely going to hate you way more now!haha"


:lmao


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

For fuck sake...
Im a huge Orton mark, but couldn't he stay away from the title for just a month or two?


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Fuck this bullshit. This is the last straw.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> According to"PWInsider".....
> 
> "The Christian World title run was never intended to be anything long-term. He was never intended to see if he could draw as champion, rather it was something they forced themselves into. Del Rio was suppose to be champion for awhile before losing the title and then getting drafted to RAW later in the year. With the draft being moved up way early than expected, they were locked into Rio not being the champ and they wanted it to be a feel good moment and more of a sign as a lifetime achievment award for Christian. Vince does not think Christian is someone he can build a brand around."
> 
> Well at least Vince didn't decide to screw Christian at the last minute,Christian knew this and he still got damn emotional and all though,Cool to know ADR was to be champ and his reign only got delayed cause of The Draft getting done early cause of Edge's retirement!!,I wonder IF there's hope he'll actually beat Cena and then lose it back to him before mania or something!?


Such Vince bullshit,

How the fuck would waiting 3 more god damm weeks make any difference? Its mental and makes no sense! Why not have Orton/Christian at the ppv and have Orton win, making money out of the match in the process, instead of giving it away for free and fucking Christian over after two days!

Was 3 weeks really too much to ask for? The next ppv is 22 daysish away. This just seems pointless.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

IF that report on the reason why Christian's title reign was so short and how he was never intended to be champ&brand not being build around him.....

I guess Christian is going back to the mid-cards while Orton goes on to face Henry or somebody else for his first reign!?!?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jorge Suarez said:


> about 9 out of 10 said the same before the 'breaking backstage story' came up.


Yeah, worst fears confirmed basically. Oh god, what sickens me most is:
Christian's title win at Extreme Rules was done not so much as a "well deserved win for Christian," but much more so that a big moment could be made for Edge at the PPV

that isn't right. that just is not right.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Death Finger said:


> For fuck sake...
> Im a huge Orton mark, but couldn't he stay away from the title for just a month or two?


You honestly think it was his idea to take the strap from Christian? It was Vince's idea, not sure why so many of you can't get that idea through your skull. Orton has no say in when he gets the title. Vince is the one that makes the call based on what he thinks will sell. If you want to get angry, get angry at Vince. It's absolutely idiotic to be tweeting Orton these angry messages when he had no say in what the writers booked. It just makes internet fans look even more like desparate losers.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

I would of paid to see Christian vs Orton on PPV even if he was going to lose. 

I will not pay to see Orton vs Mark Henry EVER. And I won't pay to see Orton vs Sheamus AGAIN after their 6-month feud last year.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Such Vince bullshit,
> 
> How the fuck would waiting 3 more god damm weeks make any difference? Its mental and makes no sense! Why not have Orton/Christian at the ppv and have Orton win, making money out of the match in the process, instead of giving it away for free and fucking Christian over after two days!
> 
> Was 3 weeks really too much to ask for? The next ppv is 22 daysish away. This just seems pointless.


What Vince most likely wanted was to have Cena & Orton pretty much start the post draft shows as champions ASAP. The PPV was too long away for his taste I guess.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

All I know is that Christian better have worn the belt down to the ring for the match.

HOPEFULLY we'll at least get a shot of him wearing the big gold belt.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The only thing left is Christian getting a jobber entrance.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I was wondering why Christian's name plaque on his WHC on RAW looked so dodgy... now I know it's cause it was only a temporary plaque...

Did anyone else notice? If you get a decent shot of any one else's nameplaque and his, you'll see what I mean


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Christian losing the title is more retarded than this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mQaIMYIvYU


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

From Nodq.com:


"When news leaked online of the title change, fans bombarded WWE's official twitter account as well as the twitter account of Randy Orton. 

Orton re-tweeted the following message from one of those fans: 

"@RandyOrton You won the title.Vince has no idea how much people are hating YOU on the Internet. I hope you continue to lose all your fans."

Very interesting.

How do people feel about this?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

I'm actually not that upset by it, I don't know why. I mean, apparently it was an "incredible" match and it will probably result in a Christian heel turn.

But of course, there's ALWAYS something to complain about, right?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

silv3rcut said:


> From Nodq.com:
> 
> 
> "When news leaked online of the title change, fans bombarded WWE's official twitter account as well as the twitter account of Randy Orton.
> ...


hahahaha i like how he re-tweeted it.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

natey2k4 said:


> I would of paid to see Christian vs Orton on PPV even if he was going to lose.
> 
> I will not pay to see Orton vs Mark Henry EVER. And I won't pay to see Orton vs Sheamus AGAIN after their 6-month feud last year.


You do realize Christian/Orton could still easily happen?


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

silv3rcut said:


> From Nodq.com:
> 
> 
> "When news leaked online of the title change, fans bombarded WWE's official twitter account as well as the twitter account of Randy Orton.
> ...


Judging by the anger on Twitter, Facebook and youtube, people are seriously pissed.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Jethro said:


> You do realize Christian/Orton could still easily happen?


It could but people are overeacting not because of Orton but because it makes the moment of emotion this past Sunday mean nothing and looking at the way Christian lost it does mean nothing and he will most likly get taken down by Mark Henry and go back to the mid card oh joy.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Judging by the anger on Twitter, Facebook and youtube, people are seriously pissed.


Haha! You sure do have a faculty to state the obvious...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh here, now I'm lamenting the lost of what was going to go down as one of my greatest WWE moments. 

Christian taking that title down was just beyond words. It was meant to be a moment that gives me chills whenever I thought about it. And it had been. But the moment really means nothing now.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Oh here, now I'm lamenting the lost of what was going to go down as one of my greatest WWE moments.
> 
> Christian taking that title down was just beyond words. It was meant to be a moment that gives me chills whenever I thought about it. And it had been. But the moment really means nothing now.


It only means nothing if you allow it to mean nothing.

40 years from now nobody is going to remember Christian lost the title in 2 days (if they do remember they will remember it as him getting fucked over and as a screwjob), but Christian tearing down the world title and the celebration with Edge will stand the test of time as a great day in wrestling history. It will be timeless.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If Christian knew he was only going to be champion for 2 days I guess that makes it better on him.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> If Christian knew he was only going to be champion for 2 days I guess that makes it better on him.


Yeah he is just a guy doing his job whilist getting paid a ton money I am sure he doesn't care. All that really matters is that is name is down in the history books sitting right next Edge  God WWE is so fucked Cena and Orton can't run the company for the next ten years they got Miz but they need to elevate people and make some new stars like we all know they can fuck they made blandless Hulk Hogan, Stunning Steven Austin and protoype (john cena lol) when they were nothing into the most memorable faces in wrestling history they can do it again.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This was definitely not a last minute plan. Christian came out to a huge pop and I really don't think is something WWE decided that night. Maybe they weren't happy with the pop Christin got on Monday?


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> This was definitely not a last minute plan. Christian came out to a huge pop and I really don't think is something WWE decided that night. Maybe they weren't happy with the pop Christin got on Monday?


No chance.

Vince knew from the start. He saw the reaction Christian got at ER, makes no difference to him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Orton > Christian.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The reports Ive read from those there lastnight all say Orton got tons more cheers and the pop he got when he won was huge.But again,its pro wrestling people,get over it.Your lives will go on.This is 2011,all hard working people get screwed,not just in this biz.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I love how people are still saying see you next week when people say they are done watching wrestling. I am just going to check Smackdown next week out on youtube and if they doing somthing with this twist I might still watch if its another show full of random matches and a horribly watered down version of Ortons Viper character which was the most exciting thing to come out of WWE in 2009 to be dumbed down to what we saw last week is just sad.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> I love how people are still saying see you next week when people say they are done watching wrestling. I am just going to check Smackdown next week out on youtube and if they doing somthing with this twist I might still watch if its another show full of random matches and a horribly watered down version of Ortons Viper character which was the most exciting thing to come out of WWE in 2009 to be dumbed down to what we saw last week is just sad.


People say"F**k WWE/I'm done"every day on this forum alone,There back within minutes or days!(even IF they completely stop watching,they'll still be posting)

Guaranteed there back soon enough!(well most members)


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> People say"F**k WWE/I'm done"every day on this forum alone,There back within minutes or days!(even IF they completely stop watching,they'll still be posting)
> 
> Guaranteed there back soon enough!(well most members)


I ain't going to leave the forum but I won't be watching WWE on TV anymore can't be asked if they are just going to deliver crap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wrestling.

it's srs bidnezz


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh no you di int !


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

W>C said:


>


:lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I lol'd


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

W>C said:


>


:lmao
but still atleast Christian is in the record books.
Christian Alberto Del Rio Tampa 05-01-11


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

^Love it!!!!


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Well hey, at least Christian finally won the big one. A lot of guys can't say that. I get the feeling we'll see Christian/Orton again anyways...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

W>C said:


>


:lmao That is awful but still funny as hell lol.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, at least he can buy a title on wweshop.com; the shipping time will be longer than his actual reign. Actually, I don't think we can call it a reign; let's call it a passover since he got it and passed it over to a guy who just pounds the mat every match. What was the point of him winning the title, if he loses it approximately 172,800 seconds later; it feels shorter than that because I watched him win, turned around, picked a crayon, looked back up and he lost it.

Well, at least he now has a reason to call these people...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

im wondering should i even watch smackdown wait no i'll go see Fast Five and Thor. Im just wondering what will be the reaction. Knowing smackdown everyone coul dbe shocked and quiet but youll end up hearing loud chants. To bad it aint live. I really hope the ratings get lower and lower on smackdown cuz this has really got me thinking why bother the great guys in wwe arent getting treated like they should be instead we get Cena and Orton all the time. When something happens and WWE gets worse and worse i wonder if Vince will be saying buyrates are down and ratings are down and the stocks are down cuz HBK retired or Batista left abruptly. It'll because they foucsed on 2 guys so freaking much that noone else really looked like a threat and they dont have any new stars.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

It is a messed up situation but some people are taking it overboard. It's ridiculous that people on YouTube are crying like their 8 year old Cena fans and sending death threats to Orton on Twitter. Is it that serious?


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

"Yeah, you won the tite. But damn it, I took a nap in the back and missed the whole thing."

I find it ironic that Trips told this to Edge after he lost the title to Cena the firs time. haha


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

W>C said:


>












Too soon...


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the Henry/Christian feud. I think they could even bring back the European title for Christian to win, that would get him over.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

lol even though im seriouslypissedoff, those pics are pretty funny.

Still, humour isnt going to change the fact that this is a terrible decision, and a complete kick in the balls to Christian and his quite clearly large, and pissed off, fanbase.

Im pretty shocked by the reaction too, got to be honest. A hell of alot of hate out there right now against WWE and Orton (which is unfair, Vince makes the calls)

But two days? Taking the piss. The PPV was three weeks away.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

W>C said:


> Orton > Christian.


Kayfabe terms, yes. Real talent terms? No, not at all.


----------



## dan simon (Dec 21, 2005)

I hate the WWE! they put the belt on Christian, at least give him a month or two! not a week!

At Least TNA gaved Christian a decent run with the title!


----------



## hexagram520 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully Orton holding the WHC will set the return of Jericho. Jericho left with Orton punting him and he could return on Smackdown to feud for the WHC.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

dan simon said:


> I hate the WWE! they put the belt on Christian, at least give him a month or two! not a week!
> 
> At Least TNA gaved Christian a decent run with the title!


If you don't see the difference between WWE and TNA then you don't understand the business. Fuckin' Rhino had a TNA World Title run. 

Could they have waited 'till the next PPV and have Christian predictably lose the title to Orton? Sure. However, Orton easily outshines Christian (as a face), so why keep the belt on someone that will only play second fiddle?


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

Jethro said:


> If you don't see the difference between WWE and TNA then you don't understand the business. Fuckin' Rhino had a TNA World Title run.
> 
> Could they have waited 'till the next PPV and have Christian predictably lose the title to Orton? Sure. However, Orton easily outshines Christian (as a face), so why keep the belt on someone that will only play second fiddle?


So you think its better for the title, Christian, and Orton, that they took the title off him after TWO DAYS instead of waiting 3 more weeks until the PPV, in which they could have made some money out of the match?

Come off it. This isnt about TNA, its about how unjust it is that they couldnt even give him a few weeks until the next PPV. Not even three small weeks as champion. Nobody is saying he should have had months as champion, but THREE WEEKS!? Is that really asking too much? Is that really going to lose Vince any business?

Its pathetic.

Its a complete kick in the balls to him, so, so unfair.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> So you think its better for the title, Christian, and Orton, that they took the title off him after TWO DAYS instead of waiting 3 more weeks until the PPV, in which they could have made some money out of the match?


Christian will end up with a rematch at the PPV anyway, so the match still happens.


----------



## Classless (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like it will be a good show fpalm.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Jethro said:


> If you don't see the difference between WWE and TNA then you don't understand the business. Fuckin' Rhino had a TNA World Title run.
> 
> Could they have waited 'till the next PPV and have Christian predictably lose the title to Orton? Sure. However, Orton easily outshines Christian (as a face), so why keep the belt on someone that will only play second fiddle?


Rhino > Sheamus, Swagger, Ziggler, Miz.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Deshad C. said:


> "Yeah, you won the tite. But damn it, I took a nap in the back and missed the whole thing."
> 
> I find it ironic that Trips told this to Edge after he lost the title to Cena the firs time. haha


I remember that segment. Completely irrelevant but that match at Royal Rumble pissed me the hell off.

The Christian picture was funny, not gonna lie.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> Christian will end up with a rematch at the PPV anyway, so the match still happens.


So what the hell was the point of him losing the title two days after he'd won it then!?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> So what the hell was the point of him losing the title two days after he'd won it then!?


You do realise Orton is on SD to carry the brand, right?

Christian's title win was a nice mark out moment, kept the belt on SD, and makes him more credible as a main-eventer later down the track. It wasn't ever going to last though.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Extremely dissapointed in WWE. We all knew Christian wouldn't have a long reign, and we all knew Orton would get the belt eventually as he's now the focus point of SD. But I just don't understand why Vince thought it was better to have Christian lose the WHC on unadvertised, free tv instead of a 3 weeks hyped, $50 PPV. I feel really bad for Christian, I hope he atleast gets an entrance this week on SD instead of a entrance-during-the-commercial..


----------



## -Gazz (Oct 13, 2009)

Christian's 2nd World title will come after a grueling 30 minute match to end his rivalry with Randy Orton at Money in the Bank, only for the Briefcase winner to cash in on Christian.. you can see it happening right now, hahaha.


----------



## jamie28 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have to admit guys it does suck Christian lost the title so soon. Of course, Orton is there to carry the brand, but why not give Christian atleast a PPV or 2 to carry it, build as another ME face and then give the belt to Orton so he doesn't have to carry the brand for so long?
What's annoying is we've seen weaker heel champs win the title and scrape it month after month. Surely Christian getting some retaining wins wouldn't have been so damaging?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh btw, @ everyone who is saying "He'll get a rematch at Over the Limit" yeah, he probably will but so what? Does anyone expect him to win his rematch? Vince will no doubt fuck Christian over by giving him a 2 day reign, but there is no way in hell he's gonna give Orton a 3 week reign, not if he wants Orton to become the Cena of Smackdown.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Are people still crying over this lol.

I mean it was a bullshit decision but surprisingly I got over it almost instantly lol.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish I never read the spoilers, as I would have had a few more days of happiness lol


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

-Gazz said:


> Christian's 2nd World title will come after a grueling 30 minute match to end his rivalry with Randy Orton at Money in the Bank, only for the Briefcase winner to cash in on Christian.. you can see it happening right now, hahaha.


Hahahaha I love it!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

How do they expect to establish heels on smackdown now with super orton on that show, he'll just punt the corre and any other heel to destablish them.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Easy solution next week have Orton apologise to Canada for his wrongdoing against Christian:lmao


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> How do they expect to establish heels on smackdown now with super orton on that show, he'll just punt the corre and any other heel to destablish them.


He was doing that back on RAW so I guess he isn't going to change much, it's interesting that in three months he killed Punk and the Nexus. In the case of the Corre they've already been destablished by Kane and Big Show so he'll have to find something else to do.

In the case of Christian I'll say that it's another example of WWE refusing to build new Main Eventers, they give someone the Title then take it off them in a match with Cena and Orton within three months and then they wonder why Swagger, Sheamus and Christian can't draw. They had the perfect opportunity to improve Smackdown and there's no way they can fix this situation without causing some damage.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

TBH i'm hurt by Christian dropping the title, but i'll recover if Cody Rhodes is the one to take it off Orton.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^YES!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Orton should be punished, he has 314,000 followers and he is basically spoiling Smackdown


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Orton should be punished, he has 314,000 followers and he is basically spoiling Smackdown


Bahaha. That's the first thing I thought. I figured he wouldn't reply to anything until Smackdown had aired. The fact that he's replying and looking forward to the rematch - way to kill ratings, Randy. (And I actually like Orton - although I hate the Viper face gimmick).

Notice how, Christian (the professional) hasn't said anything on Twitter whatsoever except for thanking his fans for the congratulations on the title?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

The only thing anywhere close to Christian's comments on Facebook (Official WWE Page) is the Rock birthday celebration, which was posted Monday for RAW. 

Christian's topic, which was posted 10 hours ago, has over 2,200 comments ALREADY ... and it's growing by the minute. 

Come on, IWC .. let's band together for this one.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

WWE seems to be interpreting the boos at Cole as your typical heel heat, and thinking "great, we'll keep this going".
It's not. Everyone genuinely hates the little prick.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Orton should be punished, he has 314,000 followers and he is basically spoiling Smackdown


If you follow Orton you deserve to be puntished.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

How do you "puntish" someone?


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> How do you "puntish" someone?


like that 










or like that


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know, if I will be able to watch SD this week.

It still hurts so much.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone know if cole was in the cole mine for the main event?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

From Jericho " Hey everyone bitching about Christian dropping the title,have you ever thought that maybe its just the start of bigger storyline?" Amen to that.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

At least Jericho has some sense unlike the vast majority on here.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Sense on this forum????Ha!Never happened.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

-Gazz said:


> Christian's 2nd World title will come after a grueling 30 minute match to end his rivalry with Randy Orton at Money in the Bank, only for the Briefcase winner to cash in on Christian.. you can see it happening right now, hahaha.


That would be the height of hilarity. Seriously... this NEEDS to happen


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

People bashing Orton on twitter and shit are idiots.... he's not the one who booked him to win the title at the first place. 

Better blame the creative team


----------



## PROsniper (May 2, 2011)

its kinda stupid christian looses the title so fast.I hoped he would keep it at least till summer slam.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

This will be a bigger storyline. Christian will probably flip and turn insane heel. He'll moan that he is always 2nd to Edge and now 2nd to Orton. Moan about always getting screwed by WWE and not getting a push. And he'll just turn on everyone. This will be the fued going through the summer.


----------



## no1fishbone (May 6, 2011)

my 2nd post ever...i have read a lot on here...christian is great...did not realized he is so loved by many...my 1st reaction was disgust...the more i read the i tried to figure it out...i have a theory..it is out there but about the only possible ACCEPTABLE explanation...WHAT IF THIS WAS CHRISTIANS DECISION...think about what we got...we know vince does not think highly of christian...so he was going to lose the belt sooner rather than later...so rather than give him his month title reign and then fade back...WHAT IF CHRISTIAN WENT TO VINCE WITH AN IDEA....lose the belt immediately...COUNT ON ALLL THIS BACKLASH...and try to parlay the title win into real unsurmountable popularity...to the point vince has to believe in him...and the fact that joey styles and randy orton are giving away the spoiler actually adds legitimacy to this theory...WHAT IF IT WAS CHRISTIANS PLAN TO HAVE YOU GUYS FIGHT FOR THE SPOT HE HAS...and not have to turn heel...interested in any thoughts on this since i have not seen this as an option on here


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Having just watched the Match between Christian and Orton, let me be the first to say that they have tremendous chemistry in the ring and their movesets compliment each other so well. It was a hard fought match, and the crowd gave Christian a lot of love but Orton is hands down, the bigger man, no question about it.
> 
> Now on to the ending segment of Smackdown, as Orton left the ring with the World Title, the camera cut to a dejected Christian. Why is this a big deal? The fact that the show ended with a sobbing Christian instead of a celebrating Orton, is completely justifiable to speculate on. This isn't the end between the two of them, at least I hope it isn't.
> 
> The chemistry shown by these two guys leaves a lot to be desired, and I know a heel turn would probably be a bad idea in the long run, given the lack of depth in the roster, but I really wish they will go on to have a lengthy program with each other.


I posted this in the other thread, but I think it's actually more appropriate here.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian was sobbing?

Poor guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

no1fishbone said:


> my 2nd post ever...i have read a lot on here...christian is great...did not realized he is so loved by many...my 1st reaction was disgust...the more i read the i tried to figure it out...i have a theory..it is out there but about the only possible ACCEPTABLE explanation...WHAT IF THIS WAS CHRISTIANS DECISION...think about what we got...we know vince does not think highly of christian...so he was going to lose the belt sooner rather than later...so rather than give him his month title reign and then fade back...WHAT IF CHRISTIAN WENT TO VINCE WITH AN IDEA....lose the belt immediately...COUNT ON ALLL THIS BACKLASH...and try to parlay the title win into real unsurmountable popularity...to the point vince has to believe in him...and the fact that joey styles and randy orton are giving away the spoiler actually adds legitimacy to this theory...WHAT IF IT WAS CHRISTIANS PLAN TO HAVE YOU GUYS FIGHT FOR THE SPOT HE HAS...and not have to turn heel...interested in any thoughts on this since i have not seen this as an option on here


That's completely ridiculous.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I just watched Smackdown and they're definitely going somewhere with this. I'd be very surprised if Christian doesn't turn by next month.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

no1fishbone said:


> my 2nd post ever...i have read a lot on here...christian is great...did not realized he is so loved by many...my 1st reaction was disgust...the more i read the i tried to figure it out...i have a theory..it is out there but about the only possible ACCEPTABLE explanation...WHAT IF THIS WAS CHRISTIANS DECISION...think about what we got...we know vince does not think highly of christian...so he was going to lose the belt sooner rather than later...so rather than give him his month title reign and then fade back...WHAT IF CHRISTIAN WENT TO VINCE WITH AN IDEA....lose the belt immediately...COUNT ON ALLL THIS BACKLASH...and try to parlay the title win into real unsurmountable popularity...to the point vince has to believe in him...and the fact that joey styles and randy orton are giving away the spoiler actually adds legitimacy to this theory...WHAT IF IT WAS CHRISTIANS PLAN TO HAVE YOU GUYS FIGHT FOR THE SPOT HE HAS...and not have to turn heel...interested in any thoughts on this since i have not seen this as an option on here


I'm not even going to read that shit for the sake of preventing a headache. Commas and period are your friend, I promise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> I'm not even going to read that shit for the sake of preventing a headache. Commas and period are your friend, I promise.


He basically said that he thinks Christian told Vince to give him a 2 day reign, because he knew that it would create a huge backlash, everybody would react negatively to it, and Vince would see the outpouring of Christian support and would start to gain faith in him as a draw, which would lead to a huge push with more championship reigns. 

Of course, the part that he didn't think about was that Vince McMahon couldn't give a fucking shit about overness.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Christian was sobbing?
> 
> Poor guy.


No, thats good.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Of course, the part that he didn't think about was that Vince McMahon couldn't give a fucking shit about overness.


Exactly, just look at Kofi Kingston.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Just rewatched Smackdown, it's up on YouTube. The episode was built on Christian more so than Orton, the announcer's themselves putting over the Ladder match, it's risks, and how 'banged up' Christian was more so than Orton's Last Man Standing and more importantly, Christian's loss more so than Orton's win. This should lead to something, hopefully another World Title reign for Christian a high rating for Christian in the next SVR game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Exactly, just look at Kofi Kingston.


Better yet, look at RVD. And I know he did win it eventually, but under crazy circumstances like Christian, where it literally took Vince having to bring back the ECW brand. 

That guy was the most over guy in the company for years, and that's not an exageration. It was insane how much he connected to the audience, and Vince just kept throwing midcard titles on him.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

[QUOTE/]This should lead to something, hopefully another World Title reign for Christian a high rating for Christian in the next SVR game.[/QUOTE]
I laughed.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

That ending teased something. It wasent the "title switch and now send you back to the midcard" kinda thing.
We will just have to wait and see what they have planned. Because im sure they have something planned. 

The focus was on Christian LOSING the World Title more then it was about Orton WINNING the World Title.

And really fun match aswell.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody got a link to Smackdown.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugLkMlbxndU


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*I personally thought while I watched the ending that Christian will probably retire as well now.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> That ending teased something. It wasent the "title switch and now send you back to the midcard" kinda thing.
> We will just have to wait and see what they have planned. Because im sure they have something planned.
> 
> The focus was on Christian LOSING the World Title more then it was about Orton WINNING the World Title.
> ...


That's probably because Vince was just being his usual cunt self and accentuating how much he can't stand that Edge's retirement practically forced him into giving Christian the belt.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Haven't watched the match yet, but lord, they gave christian a two minute exit from the ring, very convincing tears and all, he pulled it off very well, I thought.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugLkMlbxndU


Thank you 8*D


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking at the end of Smackdown, I think they obviously have something planned with Christian. Most likely a heel turn and a feud with Randy Orton. I still don't agree with them taking the title off him and probably turning him but if it leads to more of those main event matches on PPV...it aint all bad!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JasonLives said:


> That ending teased something. It wasent the "title switch and now send you back to the midcard" kinda thing.
> We will just have to wait and see what they have planned. Because im sure they have something planned.
> 
> The focus was on Christian LOSING the World Title more then it was about Orton WINNING the World Title.
> ...


yup

was a decent smackdown too. Surprisingly, I watched the whole thing.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

And Chavo sure as hell wont be Sin Cara´s manager or anything like that, total heel mode from Chavo.

"He is stealing my moves!"

Sin Cara Vs. Chavo Guerrero should be fun when it happends.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It's aired in some places. I hurd he was crying.

Ohhh </3


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That ending was just..huh.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Mason vs Kane
Ezekiel vs Show
Mason leaves New Nexus
Ezekiel leaves The Corre..


Hmmmm..interesting


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

tonymontoya said:


> Haven't watched the match yet, but lord, they gave christian a two minute exit from the ring, very convincing tears and all, he pulled it off very well, I thought.


Very convincing? It's probably because it was real.

Hell, if I was one of the best at my job and I finally got a promotion just for it to be given to a talentless cunt 2 days later I'd be hella pissed off.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Was actually a really good episode from start to finish, everything was watchable.

Felt really bad for Christian mind.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

A really good episode; fun matches, storyline progression, promos kept to a minimum, great main event. Like Jericho tweeted, there's more to this than Orton winning, Christian will turn heel and feud with him. No way they won't have a rematch after this showing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sure, they'll have a re-match. The exact same thing with happen, Christian will fade away, buried, then the same thing will happen to Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett and God knows who else.

I can't believe the only hope for SmackDown to become watchable is a 45 year old guy who's practically crippled.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this was the show probably of the year or show of the week by a long long way. I found this smackdown to have so much great wrestling and a title match that went almost 25 mins. I know all you people are sad christian lost but there is a bigger picture and christian may turn heel 9/10 show this week exceptional stuff


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Sure, they'll have a re-match. The exact same thing with happen, Christian will fade away, buried, then the same thing will happen to Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett and God knows who else.
> *
> I can't believe the only hope for SmackDown to become watchable is a 45 year old guy who's practically crippled.*


Wait who? Undertaker? Undertaker's gimmick is boring as shit. How was that episode not watchable?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus was pretty good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jethro said:


> Wait who? Undertaker? Undertaker's gimmick is boring as shit. How was does episode not watchable?


Undertaker's washed up, but his entrance walk is still more valuable than Orton's entire career. As long as he's world champion, there's really no point in watching SmackDown.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that you opinion stop shoving it down other people throats i really like orton and he is the future of wwe seriously quit bitching


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

*One of the best smackdown of the year*

I thought this smackdown was exceptional we had three very good matches then we had big and zeke which was quite good also, Karma killed a bitch, new champion what more could we ask for it was a great great show 9/10 from smackdown is the A show


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> that you opinion stop shoving it down other people throats i really like orton and *he is the future of wwe* seriously quit bitching


Unfortunately...


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the wwe dont care what u IWC think as long as the crowd pops and he makes them money that it but just because someone despises orton doesnt mean other have to


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Once again, unfortunately...

Anyway, that Corre beatdown on Zeke was hilarious :lmao


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Just watched SmackDown.

Like most others are saying, Christian losing the belt so soon is ridiculous. I wouldn't be surprised if it was Orton's decision (ie. he would only work on SmackDown as World Champion). Whatever the case, waiting at least until Over The Limit to take it off Christian would have been much easier to swallow.

The only upside I take from it, is that the Christian/Orton match was actually really good. PPV quality stuff on TV.

The rest of SmackDown was good as well. Bryan/Sheamus was solid, Sin Cara didn't botch (unless they edited it out) and it looks like Corre are getting closer to disbanding (hopefully Gabriel is pushed instead of Zeke).


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

I was really impressed with the show this week, and yeah SD is far superior to Raw at the moment.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

Great show, but unfortunately the ending brought it down a few notches.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

I guess it was good booking perhaps? I do agree I was impressed with the show.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

I actually agree with OP on this one.

Minus the finish of the final match, it was a great show.

Bryan/Sheamus was solid, Sin Cara was impressive, Christian/Orton was PPV quality. But taking the strap off Christian so soon, just leaves me feeling bitter.



punx06 said:


> I was really impressed with the show this week, and yeah SD is far superior to Raw at the moment.


SD is usually better then Raw (IMO) and has been for as far back as I can remember. But whilst we're on the subject, Impact was probably better then both Raw and SD this week (it's been a while since I could honestly say that).


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just watched SmackDown. I didn't read any spoilers because I wanted to experience Christian's first night as champ as a fan.

Shit, so much for that.

I LIKE Orton, but this is fucking ridiculous. We were basically told the emotional moment we got in Christian winning the big one means absolutely nothing. I was expecting it to happen...but damn, not so soon! The emotional aftermath of the match does make it seem like they're not particularly done with Christian in the World Title picture, but...I really can't see them taking it off Orton now that he's got it. I hope I'm wrong, because Orton's got years ahead of him to be World Champ again...but I don't think I am.

Overall, it was a GREAT show though. I'm upset over the main event, but, it was a damn good show overall. Sheamus/DB was good, and it showcased exactly why both guys could shine on the blue brand, and OHMAIGAWD, Chavo Guerrero did something significant. He should have some damn good matches with Sin Cara. Overall, I like the direction the show is going in...I liked it better when Christian was champ, but I still do like t.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I wouldn't be surprised if it was Orton's decision


Yeah because Randy is not just a wrestler he's the head of WWE creative too.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

Great show.

Sucks Christian lost. But great match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Booker T: "Kharma looking at her like she's a chicken bone" :lmao


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah because Randy is not just a wrestler he's the head of WWE creative too.


Or (like I said) he would only agree to work on SmackDown if he was given a WHC run.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The lights again for Sin Cara. What the hell?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just seen the SD for tonight,,really good show.

focus was mainly on christian, from the promo and set-up at the start of the show, to the cam lingering on christian as he made his way to the back after losing the title match to orton.
the match between orton and christian was really good, i hope they continue in a program.

and while orton and christian both got nice pops, orton's was bigger and the crowd seemed pretty hyped when orton got the 3 count.


LOL at heath slater in the beat-down of zeke :lmao his screeching is in danger of turning me into a slater mark lol

gotta give props for alicia having the balls to try some offence on kharma, though it looked like a fly trying to hit a rhino.
at least layla had the right idea by getting out of the ring, and making for the back.....i do wonder how many more times kharma will come-out and implant-bust someone though. it's still kinda cool, just hope it's not over-done.

only thing i didn't like was layla still coming out to the laycool theme, which was also michelle's solo theme:no:..i wanted a new theme and 'tron for layla :cuss: 
layla was getting soft boos and little cheers, so i guess she is a tweener now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

It was. The ending left a sour taste in my mouth, but thats only the result. The match itself was great.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

IAmNotAJ said:


> Or (like I said) he would only agree to work on SmackDown if he was given a WHC run.


And how do you know this is a fact? Oh right dirtsheets always tell the total truth right


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

I enjoyed it, even if I didn't like the result so much. I look forward to see what happens in future episodes.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The lights again for Sin Cara. What the hell?




i noticed that too...this is probably stupid, but i wonder if it's done to help sin cara see better through his mask? LOL...i am probably wrong, but i was trying to find a reason why his matches have the lights dimmed.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton/Christian was an excellent match.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

yes, it was pretty good.
miles better than this week's raw.

good matches and story-line building.


----------



## Peep_Show (Mar 18, 2009)

As disappointed as I am with what transpired, the show was great as it was the one show that was really centered around Christian. Really enjoyed the match too, man Christian is so good...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Christian wasnt squashed, he had a good match to lose why are people taking this situation like Orton has personally offended them? I swear the way some are acting you'd think Randy was a goddamn terrorist the level of hate he's getting


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Just watched SD. As mad as I was to see Christian lose the title, this is definitely the start of something bigger. 

As most have said, the show didn't close with Orton. He had left while Christian looked really confused and emotional. He sold the feeling really well (probably because its real). The show ended with him slowly making his way out of the ring and up the ramp. He looked like he didn't know where he was and paid no notice the fans or anything. He just walked away. 

This is not the end. It seems as though Christian is turning heel, which as fun as that will be for a little while, it won't mean much after Orton is done with him. If Christian turns heel the only faces on SD will be Orton, Kane, Bryan and Sin Cara. Whereas heels would be Christian, Rhodes, Barrett, rest of Corre, Sheamus, Mark Henry, Dibiase and probably a few more I am missing. Who will Christian work with after? Kane? I wouldn't mind seeing a program with Bryan if it was in an attempt to raise Bryan up, but chances are it would be over the midcard title so that would instead be bringing Christian down.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Christian wasnt squashed, he had a good match to lose why are people taking this situation like Orton has personally offended them? I swear the way some are acting you'd think Randy was a goddamn terrorist the level of hate he's getting




looks like christian will need to hire SEAL team 6 on orton if he wants the WHC back then.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> looks like christian will need to hire SEAL team 6 on orton if he wants the WHC back then.


:lmao

Christian hacks the FBI website and puts Randy on the most wanted list


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Christian hacks the FBI website and puts Randy on the most wanted list



LOL


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Christian: That's how i roll


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The wrestling for this show was high quality.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

I loved this week's Smackdown - even the ending (I am a huge Christian mark)

1. I've noticed it before, but what they do with the blue lighting while Sin Cara is having a match, makes the whole thing just look better and more epic
2. Bryan and Sheamus had a great match where they both looked strong
3. Zeke and Show also had a passable match and I loved the Big Zeke beatdown by the Corre
4. Slater should always shout:"Not so Bad now?" after every beatdown - made me LOL
5. Sin Cara vs. Chavo in the future = WIN
6. Please sir, my I have more Kharma. I am guessing Layla might be the first "mini-feud"

And lastly...the loss.

Before this I was content for Christian to be a mid-carder. That was his position and it was fine. At least I got to see him every now and again.

With this match with Randy he got elevated to Main Event status, guaranteed. Randy and he worked and excellent match and even though I knew the ending I was on edge (pun not intended) the whole time.

Expect a series between these to to go awhile and obviously one of them turning heel along the way.

PS> I would have love for Teddy to have made a #1 contendership match between Henry / Khali and Orton - just to see if he could carry a match with these guys (I would think not)


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

Fantastic show. Even though I read the spoilers for the entire night, I still enjoyed it. Rhodes' promo was a little meaningless - I can't even begin to see what they've got planned for him next.


----------



## kevcampbell (May 6, 2011)

i look forward to next week to see what happens between christian and orton, i guess a rematch will be made for over the limit

and i wonder what will happen now ezekiel is out of the corre, will corre continue as a 3 member team or could someone else be put in the corre like a returning skip sheffield or someone else that would surprise us, i was thinking ezekiel and the corre could also battle eachother now but i think something between ezekiel and big show is more likely to happen than something happening with ezekiel and the corre

we will soon see i guess


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

echOes said:


> Just watched SD. As mad as I was to see Christian lose the title, this is definitely the start of something bigger.
> 
> As most have said, the show didn't close with Orton. He had left while Christian looked really confused and emotional. He sold the feeling really well (probably because its real). The show ended with him slowly making his way out of the ring and up the ramp. He looked like he didn't know where he was and paid no notice the fans or anything. He just walked away.
> 
> This is not the end. It seems as though Christian is turning heel, which as fun as that will be for a little while, it won't mean much after Orton is done with him. If Christian turns heel the only faces on SD will be Orton, Kane, Bryan and Sin Cara. Whereas heels would be Christian, Rhodes, Barrett, rest of Corre, Sheamus, Mark Henry, Dibiase and probably a few more I am missing. Who will Christian work with after? Kane? I wouldn't mind seeing a program with Bryan if it was in an attempt to raise Bryan up, but chances are it would be over the midcard title so that would instead be bringing Christian down.


I concur with you that this isn't The End. The conclusion to Smackdown was performed the way it was for a reason. They would never have lingered on Christian for what felt like an eternity if this were not the case.

As far as who Christian works with should he turn heel... I agree that the babyface side would take a big loss. However, judging by The Corre storyline I'm guessing both Ezekiel Jackson and Justin Gabriel will be faces by midsummer. Or at least one of them. So there's that. And I could see WWE letting Yoshi Tatsu actually show up from time to time on Smackdown, probably purely for enhancement talent for guys like Sheamus and Rhodes.

It's funny how both shows are rather heel-centric (well, WWE's been heel-centric for a while now) but as of now, the two top faces of the company are both wearing world championship gold for their respective brands. Guess we'll be seeing SuperCena and SuperOrton try to fend off entire rogues galleries of villains on each brand for the coming months?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*



mistrymachine said:


> Fantastic show. Even though I read the spoilers for the entire night, I still enjoyed it. Rhodes' promo was a little meaningless - I can't even begin to see what they've got planned for him next.


I think they should tweak Rhodes' gimmick just a tad for it to make sense.

He wears the mask to protect his dashing looks - thereby he can insult the crowd and become more and more unhinged by being obsessed with protecting his looks and everything else is ugly (enables his to cut the same sort of crazy promo)

Anyway - I have been enjoying him (never thought I would say this)


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

Yes, it was a very good show, like SD mostly is.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, was Christian very visibly upset during the whole opening segment or am I wrong?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> I concur with you that this isn't The End. The conclusion to Smackdown was performed the way it was for a reason. They would never have lingered on Christian for what felt like an eternity if this were not the case.
> 
> As far as who Christian works with should he turn heel... I agree that the babyface side would take a big loss. However, judging by The Corre storyline I'm guessing both Ezekiel Jackson and Justin Gabriel will be faces by midsummer. Or at least one of them. So there's that. And I could see WWE letting Yoshi Tatsu actually show up from time to time on Smackdown, probably purely for enhancement talent for guys like Sheamus and Rhodes.
> 
> It's funny how both shows are rather heel-centric (well, WWE's been heel-centric for a while now) but as of now, the two top faces of the company are both wearing world championship gold for their respective brands. Guess we'll be seeing SuperCena and SuperOrton try to fend off entire rogues galleries of villains on each brand for the coming months?


Well I think that's WWE's idea. Have their top faces as the champion and then have all the heels get established chasing them in feuds. I'm just not sure WWE have thought about feuds for the heels that end up losing to the faces. WWE recently has had a few strong feuds but I don't think they are in a position to create multiple concurrent strong feuds. Miz for example will have nothing to do soon. What does he do? Because he's too high up to feud with anyone but Cena unless Triple H comes back. (I guess that's their route to a Miz face turn)


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

tonymontoya said:


> Okay, was Christian very visibly upset during the whole opening segment or am I wrong?


Good actor, maybe ?


----------



## Geogkrt (Aug 24, 2010)

Best Smackdown of all time.

An amazing show with an even more amazing world title match.

I give this show 20/10.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

A very good SD.

I didn't like that Khali of all people wanted a title shot, what did he ever do besides dance a whole freaking year??

The matches were good, I even liked the Sin Cara one, but they need to stop the light thing. 
Chavo needs to get a big win next week so they can start the Cara/Chavo program. 

Zeke wins from Big Show, and get's his ass kicked by The Corre, nice. Barrett needs a win next week, maybe Barrett vs Zeke? 

The main event was realy good. Orton & Christian work very well together. Let's hope that Christian turn heel, and they can have a long feud. 

I still don;t like Kharma. Her facial expressions are annoying. But atleast she killed Alicia Fox. Layla looked nice btw.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Good actor, maybe ?


Possibly, it could've been happy tears or whatever, like.


Also, I hope to Christ that Michael PS Hayes isn't thinking of moving Khali up the card, the guy can't walk.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

So what if something comes out of this storyline? Even if Christian does turn heel what will it do? Yes, it will make for enjoyable television and at least Christian fans can enjoy his character especially if he is put into good fueds and have top tier matches with top guys... I get that part.

But Christian is not going to take the title off of Randy unless somehow he wins MITB and wins it in a cheap fashion which I HIGHLY doubt will happen. Christian is not beating Orton for the title now and getting a decent reign. That part is definitely over so it does suck big time for fans who wanted to see at the very least a decent 1-2 month title reign. 

WWE will just book the way they want and it is very disturbing the way things are going now. They say they want to make new top stars which they are trying but Cena/Orton keep dominating so the product stays bland and is not fresh one bit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

tonymontoya said:


> Okay, was Christian very visibly upset during the whole opening segment or am I wrong?


I would be upset to if I have to work with Mark Henry or The Great Khali.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

Just got done watching it. Solid, fun show as always. Even though I do wish Christian at least held the title till Over The Limit, the match was very good. I was wondering if this will start a heel turn for Christian. It was rumored he was going to turn on Edge but they had to change plans. Maybe they will go through with it now with Orton.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

tonymontoya said:


> Okay, was Christian very visibly upset during the whole opening segment or am I wrong?


Not from what I could tell.

If I had just watched SD not knowing what I knew, I would have thought nothing of it.

He played the ending segment to perfection. I'm sure it was easy to derive the disappointment that he portrayed for the 3 minutes, but WWE spent 3 whole minutes with like no commentary with just Christian.

If it weren't for R-Truth's whole reason for his heel turn, I would think Christian would totally go with the "You lowlife fans are THE reason I lost my championship. I work 13 years to get my moment. One minute you "fans" cheer me as I realized my dream, and in the next moment you turned your backs on me in an instant in favor of Randy Orton. It's not fair."

however, seeing as Truth just turned for almost the same reason I don't think it happens.


----------



## no1fishbone (May 6, 2011)

Ok here we go. So everyone is pissed at orton and vince. Everyone says there favorites are buried by vince. People like daniel bryan, zack ryder, sheamus, and cm punk. Are any of these people comparable to christian? Is it possible that this is a set-up? Is it possible vince AND christian decided to do this? Is it possible that in this day of twitter and other multimedia outlets that vince has found the guy that is wwe enough, that has the tenure and dedication, and is "internet" enough to finally use this as a storyline? Look at all this disgust and backlash. Any chance everyone is getting what they want out of this? Vince gets the attention for his business and gets the payoff of either a ppv match that will be more anticipated than anything recently or a feud of epic proportions. Maybe both. Would you watch the rematch? Would you feel genuine passion for this match? Christian gets to prove his worth both in and out of the ring. He gets to have a legitimate shot at being the main eventer that so many of us want him to be. The alternative is he gives up the belt within a months time and fades. And if this dont work then vince has done worse storylines. No chance we are being played by vince AND christian? Vince is an ass at times but he likes money more and he dont care what ultimately works for his business. Im pretty sure he doesnt care if it is a guy the internet likes or not. Unless he can make money on it one way or another. Anyone actually heard any quotes from christian or edge on this situation? You wonder why that is?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

daryl74 said:


> i noticed that too...this is probably stupid, but i wonder if it's done to help sin cara see better through his mask? LOL...i am probably wrong, but i was trying to find a reason why his matches have the lights dimmed.


:lmao You have a very strange imagination.

The lights for Sin Cara are to play up his uniqueness and mystique. It's a hamfisted way to make him stand out, like the goofy music during Kane promos and whatnot.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol great 2 day reign Christian


----------



## General Mvkr (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL im laughing my ass off here reading your comments guys 

GO Orten


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

tonymontoya said:


> Possibly, it could've been happy tears or whatever, like.
> 
> 
> Also, I hope to Christ that Michael PS Hayes isn't thinking of moving Khali up the card, the guy can't walk.


Well

It's like this.

Imagine working hard at your job for 14 years getting nowhere, you finally get your chance when your best buddy retires and you get promoted to his job. Then this talentless cunt takes your position 2 days later because his daddy is friends with your boss. 

I'd be pissed too.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Um Bob Orton wasnt a Hogan level star dont assume that Randy only got a job because of him, he was a midcarder at best


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year*

Agreed. A lot of awesome matches. This is how i like my wrestling


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Um Bob Orton wasnt a Hogan level star dont assume that Randy only got a job because of him, he was a midcarder at best


Bob Orton was Vince's best friend duh


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

May they be going for a Zeke/Mason tag team, seeing as they are in nearly the same exact situation in both groups?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand why some of you guys can't see this heel turn coming from miles away. Christian will be going a similar way to CM Punk which means, he'll win the title another time rather sooner than later.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dxtreme90 said:


> Bob Orton was Vince's best friend duh


No he wasnt go read up some facts Bob left the WWF and Vince was pretty angry to the point Randy was scared the situation meant he wouldnt even get a look in. Bob wasn't Vince's best friend


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> No he wasnt go read up some facts Bob left the WWF and Vince was pretty angry to the point Randy was scared the situation meant he wouldnt even get a look in. Bob wasn't Vince's best friend


I was joking


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Mason vs Kane
> Ezekiel vs Show
> Mason leaves New Nexus
> Ezekiel leaves The Corre..
> ...


Why does everybody assume that Mason Ryan left Nexus?

I thought they were just showing how shocked the Nexus members were that he took down both Big Show & Kane, all by himself


IAmNotAJ said:


> Or (like I said) he would only agree to work on SmackDown if he was given a WHC run.


Even if that was true(it isn't), you're telling me that he couldn't wait a few weeks to become the champion? :no:

After watching SD, i realize that this is all part of a bigger plan. Christian will get his tittle back


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

For all we know Randy begged Vince not to take it off Christian


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

A Christian heel turn wouldn't work. No one would believe it. WWE has done a good job of documenting Christian's 17 year career and how he has worked so hard for THE title. Even in the opening segment, he looked genuinely happy above pro wrestling standards. He has no doubt earned hard-to-come-by respect. 

For him to go r-truth rogue makes him look so petty, that it would look fake. WWE really should have let his reign and momentum coast and see where it takes Smackdown.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

the show just further proves that Cody Rhodes is fucking dreadful on the mic. bland like no other.

Sheamus/Bryan and the main event were great matches.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think they're gonna turn him heel, obviously they've the story of him looking for a "real" title run, that lasts more than 5 days and doesn't need Edge by his side. Can't really pull that one out with Orton as champion though so I dunno.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cody Rhodes gimmick is getting stale quick. I assumed he would be back to Dashing by now.


----------



## Tinzo-Grove (May 6, 2011)

Dammit.

So pissed with the result of that championship fight. As a long time Christian fan I was hoping he would hold it for at least 2 months to build up very big fan base. Although with the ending they're making ti seem that maybe Christian will stay in the picture and maybe have a feud with Orton which would be good as the match was pretty entertaining.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> For all we know Randy begged Vince not to take it off Christian


I doubt he'd protest too much. If you're claiming he said anything past a feeble no, you're kidding yourself


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

It was a good Smackdown minus Christian losing the title. If Christian had retains the title then many here would have said it was the best Smackdown for a while. I think most of the IWC were heartbroken at Christian losing the title for all of us know he is a hard worker and deserved a chance to hold the WHC. Maybe if he regains it then it could appease the IWC especially if his reigns is a credible one.....say 6-12 weeks? 

Moreover, Sheamus-Bryan was great to watch while Kharma destroyed (literally) Alicia Fox. Tyson Kidd-Sin Cara was a solid match and Sin Cara makes me wonder whether man can really defy gravity. Chavo-Sin Cara feud should be interesting........


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

That ending was onimous of when Jeff Hardy was cost the title and they showed him walk away from the ring in silence to only lead to Hardy coming back from the loss and prove himself to be a true champion and main eventer. Maybe they are going with the same storyline but for Christian thoughs anyone?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Opening segment was god awful. Not only were Henry and Khali stinking up the place with their presence, the whole structure of it was so... ugh. Teddy comes out with HOLD ON PLAYAS and "Christen" gets his first challenger by crowd vote. Terrible. Out of all the possible scenarios they go with the worst possible. Thankfully this will all play a role in the upcoming storyline, right? 

Regardless of the shitfest that lead to it, Orton and Christian put on an awesome match. I'm not as sickened with the result now that I was earlier, doesn't even bother me just as long as this actually leads to something. IT HAS TO.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Cody Rhodes gimmick is getting stale quick. I assumed he would be back to Dashing by now.


I have to admit, I think he's getting boring fast.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Fucking hell, Smackdown has been delayed because of the tennis.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The JPH said:


> Fucking hell, Smackdown has been delayed because of the tennis.


Any idea of when the tennis will end? :sad:


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

The JPH said:


> Fucking hell, Smackdown has been delayed because of the tennis.


I know, What bullshit is this....:no:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What's Cody Rhodes going to do now? Only options are to feud with someone really ugly "since it offends him" or really good looking (jealous or w/e).

Sin Cara/Chavo will be good.


----------



## no1fishbone (May 6, 2011)

Ok here we go. So everyone is pissed at orton and vince. Everyone says there favorites are buried by vince. People like daniel bryan, zack ryder, sheamus, and cm punk. Are any of these people comparable to christian? Is it possible that this is a set-up? Is it possible vince AND christian decided to do this? Is it possible that in this day of twitter and other multimedia outlets that vince has found the guy that is wwe enough, that has the tenure and dedication, and is "internet" enough to finally use this as a storyline? Look at all this disgust and backlash. Any chance everyone is getting what they want out of this? Vince gets the attention for his business and gets the payoff of either a ppv match that will be more anticipated than anything recently or a feud of epic proportions. Maybe both. Would you watch the rematch? Would you feel genuine passion for this match? Christian gets to prove his worth both in and out of the ring. He gets to have a legitimate shot at being the main eventer that so many of us want him to be. The alternative is he gives up the belt within a months time and fades. And if this dont work then vince has done worse storylines. No chance we are being played by vince AND christian? Vince is an ass at times but he likes money more and he dont care what ultimately works for his business. Im pretty sure he doesnt care if it is a guy the internet likes or not. Unless he can make money on it one way or another. Anyone actually heard any quotes from christian or edge on this situation? You wonder why that is?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> What's Cody Rhodes going to do now? Only options are to feud with someone really ugly "since it offends him" or really good looking (jealous or w/e).


A feud with Daniel Bryan would do wonders for both men if both are given time and something to work with.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> What's Cody Rhodes going to do now? Only options are to feud with someone really ugly "since it offends him" or really good looking (jealous or w/e).


Ugly:

Mark Henry
Sheamus
Heath
Zeke
Hornswoggle
Kane

Pretty:

Randy Orton
Josh Matthews

There's a fine list of people:lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know why but seeing the match b/w Christian and Randy Orton made it hurt less. Sounds weird, right? I was PISSED when I read Christian lost, I never took any anger out on Orton and won't do so but I was pissed. I wasn't really pissed off watching it, I guess it was because it was a great match, loved the ending of the false finish and the RKO out of nowhere (hated the result of the match though).

Otherwise, I think Cody Rhodes is good on the mic and I fucking love Kharma's entrance music.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skip Sheffield recently returned to FCW. I'm not surprised that Zeke is getting kicked out of The Corre. To be honest I don't think Zeke would have ever been in The Corre if Sheffield was healthy.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-F'n nice Christian vid package But"Celebrate Christian's WWE world title reign..On Smackdown!",Great ring promo too!!

-Jinder's being set up in a feud against Khali already eh!?

-A great match between Sheamus&Daniel B.as always,Sheamus FTW!!

-Cody promo,[email protected] from the crowd asking for brown paper bags with some even putting them on!!

-Big Show vs Ziek was eh as expected,They keep teasing Ziek turning face and although I wan't him to leave Corre.....I much prefer Justin Gabriel to turn!!

-Layla vs Alicia Fox Blah,Kong/Kharma saves this by destroying Fox,[email protected]"Kharma looking at her like a chicken bone"!!!

-Ziek officially turns face,why not Gabriel damn it!?

-Chavo on commentary,Mistico/Sin Cara vs Tyson Kidd was pretty good,Chavo/Sin Cara feud or rivalry should be pretty interesting!!!

-Christian looks great with the world title around his waist,Awesome TV match,I hated the end result But I don't think it ruined the match and especially not the whole episode!!!

Except for the ending,I thought it was a damn good episode!!,When spoilers came out people said Christian will turn heel and I disagreed But now I think one of them will definitely turn heel by the ppv and can definitely go into a great&interesting feud!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Orton and Christian have great chemistry, hopefully they continue this.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

christian says he's been waiting to hold a world title for 17 years and yet randy waited for what? 2 years for his =/


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

God I hate Alicia Fox's entrance.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Latest tweet from Christian -

"Make sure to check out Smackdown on SyFy tonight.. Btw I'm a big fan of @RandyOrton as a person & performer... Talk to u all in a bit"


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Oh well, at least we got to see Christian have one solid promo as a World Champion and walk down the aisle with the title around his waist as well. I am happy to witness that even if it is only going to be once at least it finally freaking happened.

Some people have stated that if they were going to book him to lose the title like this in just 2 days then might as well have not even given it to him. Well I say hell no to that. At least he won the damn WORLD TITLE and that is something I will never forget, including this Smackdown with him has the World freaking Champion!


----------



## Odairu (Nov 28, 2006)

They had a good championship match. But even after knowing it beforehand, I have to admit it still stung to actually see Christian lose.

I really hope this leads to Christian turning heel. And him getting the title back. But I doubt it (heel turn perhaps, but not the bit with the title). Actually, I have a rather bad feeling about this whole Christian situation and I fear that nothing will be gained for him in the long term.
Ah, good old pessimism.

We'll just have to wait and see and hope something interesting comes out of all of this.

I was actually enjoying the rest of Smackdown. Looking forward to whatever they have in store for Sin Cara and Chavo - which is surprising to me, because I didn't care about Sin Cara that much up until now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Latest tweet from Christian -
> 
> "Make sure to check out Smackdown on SyFy tonight.. Btw I'm a big fan of @RandyOrton as a person & performer... Talk to u all in a bit"


Class act.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

What a class guy Christian is.If only most of his fans were.


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

Much more classy than some of his fans!


----------



## bigtimejad (Feb 17, 2010)

Best smackdown I've seen in a longtime. I know alot of people are pissed about Christian losing the title so quick but it was a real good match. Also Sin Cara/Kidd and Sheamus/Bryan were good.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

:lmao @ Barrett intending to hit Zeke with the chair but instead hitting Slater. The interactions between the Corre are always unintentionally funny.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I find it completely unacceptable and gross that thanks to the scruff, Orton is becoming almost doable. The beady eyes have to go, though.



SJFC said:


> Class act.


Pretty much.
In other words, he said: Shut the fuck up and get over it. It's just a storyline and the Undertaker really isn't dead.
Obviously Christian more mature than that to say this but that's basically what that means. Good for him.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

4 stars for the Sheamus/Bryan match.
Surprisingly the Big Show vs Zeke match wasn't a stinker. Decent.
Cody Rhodes is starting to become repetitive. 
It's time for Kharma to actually have a match now. I'm already tired of her just coming to the ring after matches and smashing chicks all willy nilly.
Christian/Orton match was good.

Overall entertaining Smackdown.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The way the show ended it's obvious Christian isn't going anywhere, at least for now, on the main even scene. I also expect a gimmick change/heel turn very soon. 

I overreacted when I heard the spoilers, watching it, it's quite obvious they're trying to adjust his character before giving him his run, something they were probably going to do in a feud with Edge before he retired anyways.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It has nothing to do with his size at all but Christian looks so awkward with the belt.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> The way the show ended it's obvious Christian isn't going anywhere, at least for now, on the main even scene. I also expect a gimmick change/heel turn very soon.
> 
> I overreacted when I heard the spoilers, watching it, it's quite obvious they're trying to adjust his character before giving him his run, something they were probably going to do in a feud with Edge before he retired anyways.


I'll bear with this for now. But the beginning of Smackdown is wonderful. I wasn't really planning on watching but I'll watch the first and last half hour of it.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Say what you want about Orton, but he just got a HUGE crowd reaction when he came out. At least on TV it sounded insanely loud. SmackDown! should be interesting right now, it's like a brand new show, the main event scene is fairly wide open.


----------



## gms2k (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the facial hair look for Orton. Must be part of his heel metamorphosis.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

gms2k said:


> I like the facial hair look for Orton. Must be part of his heel metamorphosis.


Hopefully not.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

gms2k said:


> I like the facial hair look for Orton. Must be part of his heel metamorphosis.


lol it seems like everybody in the main event scene in the WWE is growing a beard right now. I'm just waiting for Cena and The Rock to do it . Hell, even I have a short beard going on, now I've just got to wait on the call from the WWE. =D


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WWEUniverse WWE Universe
For those who can predict the future, shhhhh!! We didn't take our spoiler pills this week! #WWE #SmackDown
1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply
»
WWE Universe
WWEUniverse WWE Universe
The "Mack Militant" will decide this... Oops, no, the fans will decide! And they pick @randyorton as No. 1 Contender! #WWE #SmackDown


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

CCU.chants_13 said:


> Say what you want about Orton, but he just got a HUGE crowd reaction when he came out. At least on TV it sounded insanely loud. SmackDown! should be interesting right now, it's like a brand new show, the main event scene is fairly wide open.


Smackdown is edited, there is no way to prove wheather the reaction was legit. It seemed way louder than any pop you hear on RAW including Cena. It was definitely edited, IMO. I'm sure Christian's was added to as well.

Actually watching the crowd though - WWE is stupid if they don't think they can build with Christian. Everyone was on their feet clapping. Lots of people were screaming his name. And that's from watching the reaction since I don't judge Smackdown at all from crowd noise since you can never tell.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah loving orton's beard and smackdown seems to be getting better


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I said I wasn't gonna watch it, but I just had to see The PEEPle's Champion with the belt....YEAH VINCE I SAID BELT BITCH! Its a beautiful sight sight dammit. It looks perfect. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## sfp1187 (May 1, 2006)

Can't help but say I shed a tear or two when I saw Christian walk down with the Championship.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> WWEUniverse WWE Universe
> For those who can predict the future, shhhhh!! We didn't take our spoiler pills this week! #WWE #SmackDown
> 1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> »
> ...


Funny since Randy Orton was spoiling Smackdown all over his Twitter anyway. I like Orton, but that seemed unprofessional.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Class act.


I would not expect anything less from Captain Charisma, a true class act.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

sfp1187 said:


> Can't help but say I shed a tear or two when I saw Christian walk down with the Championship.


As did I my friend....as did I.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Thought that was a solid match between Daniel Bryan and Sheamus. Wish Bryan would have gotten the win, but at least they made him look somewhat credible.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was a really good match. Daniel Bryan and Sheamus have really good chemistry, and they definitely got screwed over by not having their match at Wrestlemania!


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

I want to point out that the crowd reaction on that first boot had to be edited a little lol, that sounded like a bar after someone gets KO'd in a UFC fight. "OOOHHHHH!!!"


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

sfp1187 said:


> Can't help but say I shed a tear or two when I saw Christian walk down with the Championship.


Oh god...:lmao


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Saw this coming over a week ago with Orton vs Christian. Just didn't think he would lose the title so fast.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Very good championship match, i'm still rather disappointed that Christian lost the belt this early, and judging on the ending of the match it does look like Christian is gonna pull an "R-Truth" and feuds with Orton afterward, which of course should be great, i'm all for anything that will keep Christian in the spotlight. Oh, and Christian's promo in the opening segment was really touching, it just felt good to see him enjoying every second of his very brief reign . Another good match from Bryan/Sheamus too, decent episode overall.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DB and Sheamus still have a lot to offer. This is like what? the 5th time they faced each other? Still doesn't feel stale to me. I hope they can find a way to get these guys a program with each other.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Am I the only who dug the hell out of Big Show v Zeke? 



DX-HHH-XD said:


> DB and Sheamus still have a lot to offer, this is like what? the 5th time they faced each other? Still doesn't feel stale to me. I hope they can find a way to get these guys a program with each other.


I'm sure they have a much better match in them too. Tonight's match was good but give them 15 minutes on PPV and it will be great.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Zeke/Show was definitely better than I expected. I find it interesting that Show/Kane were probably one of the most protected guys in terms of booking for most of 2011, but now they're finally doing the job. Obviously not cleanly, but it's a start.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

haha chicken bone. and that was a bad fall by alicia. she was supposed to land on her back and twisted instead.

love the one more time chant


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

That Kharma chick is fugly lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was a nasty fall by Alicia.

Kharma keeps killing bitches *DEAD!!!*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

YOU AIN'T SO BAD ZEKE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The puro mark inside me yelled lariatooooo when karma lariated the shit out of alicia.

Made me happy


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Sin Cara gets his own match lighting? What a badass


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

chavo accusing sin cara of stealing his stuff, i like it.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Impressive showing by sin cara! His finishing move is so beautiful that a single tear came to my eyes.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I say Christian blames the WWE Universe for him losing the title thus turning heel. I bet this happens next week. If not then....


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

christian defending his title already, and it's against orton? got a bad feeling orton takes this.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He just looks perfect with the belt around his waist.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

orton should just go join the military or something, leave the entertainment business alone.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

That wasn't as bad of a Title match as I had been hearing... Smackdown Reviewed!


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

Big Dog said:


> Latest tweet from Christian -
> 
> "Make sure to check out Smackdown on SyFy tonight.. Btw I'm a big fan of @RandyOrton as a person & performer... Talk to u all in a bit"


You really have to give it to Christian. He's a better man about this than I would be.

I've been following him since 2001 or so and I was outraged about his 2-day reign as much as anyone else. I actually didn't find out about it here. I went to Christian's wiki page to marvel at his WHC status and I see that Orton's the champ. Talk about a rude awakening. Christian's nameplate didn't even have a chance to cool down.

That message CC sent out is not something that I see as a "shut up" to his fans, but a way to increase the peace. Unfortunately, this is juxtaposed by Orton re-posting messages from incensed fans without a care in the world. If the roles were reversed, I do not believe we would see those kind of messages from either person. The difference in caliber of each man is stark, to say the least. 

It's kind of a bittersweet moment, really, since Christian is the last wrestler that I have an emotional investment in that's still in the WWE. He was never shoved in my face or pushed like a superman. He was a guy with decent ring skill and great mic skill that put in a lot of effort and grew on me over time. Before I knew it, I wanted to see him run with the big strap for a while. While he has now, I want to believe that no one seriously considers a two-night reign for their favorite wrestler as satisfying. 

The tone of my post is only this way because in the current WWE, where John Cena is a 10x(?) champion and Orton is now a 8x champion, it seems nearly impossible that someone like Christian could ever get another run with the belt, let alone win the belt off of either man.

But, that said, I'm gonna take a page out of Christian's book and wish Orton success with the belt.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I already know but BULL SHIT!!!


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

hey it was a good match though... At least Orton LOOKS like a true champ!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Such bullshit.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not only disrespecting a long-time employee and guy who has sacrificed his body so many times - but there was no question. Randy Orton NEVER loses. That's my problem with it. Orton loses once every.. oh 500 matches. Fucking stupid.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Even though I knew it was coming, it still didn't suck any less.

:no:


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It has nothing to do with his size at all but Christian looks so awkward with the belt.


Yeah, its awkward seeing a wrestler care about holding the Championship again.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Not gonna lie...witnessing it just pissed me off even more. Then the little kids are screaming for Christian to come back at the end...I feel for the captain. But like I just tweeted him...he's a world class athlete and MAN. I trust he knows what he's doing with this decision....I pray he does.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Christian looks awkward holding the belt? LOL!!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

You people are taking this thing way to seriously. Christian is a professional and probably had no problem dropping the belt.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I knew it was coming, but Christian losing the title so fast to Randy Orton was hard to watch.

Although the ending there makes it seem like Christian is not done yet. Maybe he will turn Heel? Smackdown does not really have any top heel right now.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

natey2k4 said:


> Not only disrespecting a long-time employee and guy who has sacrificed his body so many times - but there was no question. Randy Orton NEVER loses. That's my problem with it. Orton loses once every.. oh 500 matches. Fucking stupid.


Well, it's to be expected. Randy Orton is the most popular and over star in the WWE for now.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Not gonna lie...witnessing it just pissed me off even more. Then the little kids are screaming for Christian to come back at the end...I feel for the captain. But like I just tweeted him...he's a world class athlete and MAN. I trust he knows what he's doing with this decision....I pray he does.


Same here. Based on how Smackdown ended this means that Christian may get the title back. Either they have an epic storyline in place that will give him the belt back or Christian is going to get completely screwed.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Christian looks awkward holding the belt? LOL!!


yes, he looks like a small time indys has-been. Orton looks like everything the WWE is seeking in a champ.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Azuran said:


> You people are taking this thing way to seriously. Christian is a professional and probably had no problem dropping the belt.


And we've been telling him that he deserves better.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Well, it's to be expected. Randy Orton is the most popular and over star in the WWE for now.


Austin was over. He still lost. 

Rock was over. He still lost. 

RVD was more popular than anyone (even though I wasn't a fan) and he lost all the time. 

When someone NEVER loses, it becomes stale and boring.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Azuran said:


> You people are taking this thing way to seriously. Christian is a professional and probably had no problem dropping the belt.


Of course but deep down I guarantee that he was pissed that he was dropping the belt so early.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> yes, he looks like a small time indys has-been. Orton looks like everything the WWE is seeking in a champ.


Expect a shit storm of red reps bro.

These folks on this board don't play about Christian...they're mad like this happened to their boyfriend.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> orton should just go join the military or something


He tried that already, but he was too bad ass for them


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Same here. Based on how Smackdown ended this means that Christian may get the title back. Either they have an epic storyline in place that will give him the belt back or Christian is going to get completely screwed.


This. They made a big deal about Christian losing at the end and it looked like they're going to focus his character on getting the title back. That's what I'm hoping for anyway. If not then fuck.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> This. They made a big deal about Christian losing at the end and it looked like they're going to focus his character on getting the title back. That's what I'm hoping for anyway. If not then fuck.


I sincerely hope you're right bro. Damn I hope you're right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian will never be champion again. The reason the ending was focused on him was because Vince McMahon was doing his best to make him look worthless, because he was pissed that he had to give Christian the title at all because of Edge's retirement.



Joeyontherun22 said:


> yes, he looks like a small time indys has-been. Orton looks like everything the WWE is seeking in a champ.


AKA, someone with zero talent, so that they can never get over on their own and Vince McMahon can push the hell out of them until they're over and he alone can take sole credit for their success.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't get why Vince hates christian so much. Did Christian rape his wife or something?


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Christian will never be champion again. The reason the ending was focused on him was because Vince McMahon was doing his best to make him look worthless, because he was pissed that he had to give Christian the title at all because of Edge's retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> AKA, someone with zero talent, so that they can never get over on their own and Vince McMahon can push the hell out of them until they're over and he alone can take sole credit for their success.


I hate to tell you but orton got over on his own. He was givin the IC title and he ran with it having great matches with the likes of RVD,Edge,Mic Foley, Shelton and if you say he got no reaction during his IC run then I suggest you get your ears check out. Orton also got a better reaction than Benoit in his home town. Orton was over as rated rko, was over when he feuded with undertaker. He just hit his peak recently thats all


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Christian will never be champion again. The reason the ending was focused on him was because Vince McMahon was doing his best to make him look worthless, because he was pissed that he had to give Christian the title at all because of Edge's retirement.


First it was Christian will never be champion. Now it's Christian will never be champion again.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Christian will never be champion again. The reason the ending was focused on him was because Vince McMahon was doing his best to make him look worthless, because he was pissed that he had to give Christian the title at all because of Edge's retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> AKA, someone with zero talent, so that they can never get over on their own and Vince McMahon can push the hell out of them until they're over and he alone can take sole credit for their success.


"0" talent, right? i'm happy your not running a wrestling corperation.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Days have passed and have had time to reflect. After watching it, I can say I am comfortable about what has happened and whatever direction they will take this.

If they let him chase the title then they let him chase the title. If they give it to him again then great. If they turn him heel then cool. If they job him out they job him out.

Bottom line is that regardless of whether it was 2 minutes, 2 days, 2 weeks, 2 months, 2 years, the WWE has already given me *my* payoff I always wanted as a Peep since 1998.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I hate to tell you but orton got over on his own. He was givin the IC title and he ran with it having great matches with the likes of RVD,Edge,Mic Foley, Shelton and if you say he got no reaction during his IC run then I suggest you get your ears check out. Orton also got a better reaction than Benoit in his home town. Orton was over as rated rko, was over when he feuded with undertaker. He just hit his peak recently thats all


Wrong, but I'm not gonna waste any more time on you. I know how crazy your arguments are.



Ownage™;9681025 said:


> First it was Christian will never be champion. Now it's Christian will never be champion again.


And if Edge had not been close to being CRIPPLED, he NEVER WOULD have become champion. That's the extreme it took just to get Christian the title one time. Edge's spine literally had to be close to never functioning again. And as soon as the WWE had their first opportunity, they took it from him again. Don't fall into this trap of "Oh, it's just a storyline. He's clearly getting more world titles out of this."

Christian has zero leverage whatsoever in getting another title reign and anybody who thinks he'll get the belt back is an idiot. 



> "0" talent, right? i'm happy your not running a wrestling corperation.


Because you're one of those fans who has no standards of quality and accepts Orton's lackluster, lazy performances. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Wrong, but I'm not gonna waste any more time on you. I know how crazy your arguments are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standard? You sound like a fucking MARK man. Calling Somebody performance "Lackluster" is purely opinion. Your opinion on orton talent doesn't make WWE any less money with him Or doesn't make the fan cheer any less.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton took 5 years of huge pushing to get over, I'd say that fits the definition of lackluster.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> Standard? You sound like a fucking MARK man. Calling Somebody performance "Lackluster" is purely opinion. Your opinion on orton talent doesn't make WWE any less money with him Or doesn't make the fan cheer any less. Orton have natural ability have perfected him *gimmick*.


Orton's entire gimmick is hitting the tanning salon, applying copious amounts of baby oil to himself, doing a powerslam or a DDT, punching the ring canvas, and hitting a fucking cutter. Oh, and burying far more talented guys like Christian and Punk.



> Orton took 5 years of huge pushing to get over, I'd say that fits the definition of lackluster.


Truth.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Orton took 5 years of huge pushing to get over, I'd say that fits the definition of lackluster.


no i call that YOUR opinion.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Orton took 5 years of huge pushing to get over, I'd say that fits the definition of lackluster.


what exactly do you mean by "over"


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

RoughJustice said:


> Orton's entire gimmick is hitting the tanning salon, applying copious amounts of baby oil to himself, doing a powerslam or a DDT, punching the ring canvas, and hitting a fucking cutter. Oh, and burying far more talented guys like Christian and Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth.


Opinion!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex seriously man we get your opinions but stop shoving it down other people throats you dont like orton we get it but your comments ridicule others who actually like orton.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Christian will never be champion again. The reason the ending was focused on him was because Vince McMahon was doing his best to make him look worthless, because he was pissed that he had to give Christian the title at all because of Edge's retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> AKA, someone with zero talent, so that they can never get over on their own and Vince McMahon can push the hell out of them until they're over and he alone can take sole credit for their success.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> no i call that YOUR opinion.


My opinions on somebody has nothing to do with them being over or not over. The reason I say Orton wasn't over is because he wasn't. I hate Jeff Hardy about 500x more than Orton but I'd never deny that he was over. Do you want to guess why? BECAUSE HE WAS FUCKING OVER.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> My opinions on somebody has nothing to do with them being over or not over. The reason I say Orton wasn't over is because he wasn't. I hate Jeff Hardy about 500x more than Orton but I'd never deny that he was over. Do you want to guess why? BECAUSE HE WAS FUCKING OVER.


Just curious, do you hate any wrestler more than Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And if Edge had not been close to being CRIPPLED, he NEVER WOULD have become champion. That's the extreme it took just to get Christian the title one time. Edge's spine literally had to be close to never functioning again. And as soon as the WWE had their first opportunity, they took it from him again. Don't fall into this trap of "Oh, it's just a storyline. He's clearly getting more world titles out of this."
> 
> Christian has zero leverage whatsoever in getting another title reign and anybody who thinks he'll get the belt back is an idiot.


They didn't have to give Christian the title. The draft took place after Edge retired, if Vince was so against Christian being champion he would've kept Del Rio on SmackDown and given him the belt.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> I don't get why Vince hates christian so much. Did Christian rape his wife or something?


Nah. Vince is just an asshole.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Just curious, do you hate any wrestler more than Jeff Hardy?


Absolutely not. He hates Hardy more than white people hate OJ Simpson.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Days have passed and have had time to reflect. After watching it, I can say I am comfortable about what has happened and whatever direction they will take this.
> 
> If they let him chase the title then they let him chase the title. If they give it to him again then great. If they turn him heel then cool. If they job him out they job him out.
> 
> Bottom line is that regardless of whether it was 2 minutes, 2 days, 2 weeks, 2 months, 2 years, the WWE has already given me *my* payoff I always wanted as a Peep since 1998.


100% agreed. I just want to feel happy that I got to see Christian finally win the big one because I honestly felt it would never ever happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> They didn't have to give Christian the title. The draft took place after Edge retired, if Vince was so against Christian being champion he would've kept Del Rio on SmackDown and given him the belt.


Yeah, they didn't HAVE to, but it was clearly a favour to Edge and Vince felt obligated to do him a kindness before he went out the door, since he actually IS valued and he was forced to retire after being nearly crippled. Del Rio is going to Raw to be WWE Champion in a few months. If Vince McMahon's NOT against giving Christian the title then why did he take the title from him at his first fucking chance. And don't anybody give me the draw excuse. He let Miz main event WrestleMania and win while he was drawing absolutely nothing but Christian can't hold the title one WEEK? Bull. 



SummerLove said:


> Just curious, do you hate any wrestler more than Jeff Hardy?


No. No by FAR. I would happily give Randy Orton a hug before I would agree to be in the same city as Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, they didn't HAVE to, but it was clearly a favour to Edge and Vince felt obligated to do him a kindness before he went out the door, since he actually IS valued and he was forced to retire after being nearly crippled. Del Rio is going to Raw to be WWE Champion in a few months. If Vince McMahon's NOT against giving Christian the title then why did he take the title from him at his first fucking chance. And don't anybody give me the draw excuse. He let Miz main event WrestleMania and win while he was drawing absolutely nothing but Christian can't hold the title one WEEK? Bull.


We'll see what happens, I'm just glad he won the title in the first place. I wouldn't discount the possibility of Christian being SmackDown's top heel and getting the belt back or chasing it as a face and eventually getting a decent reign.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm satisfied with the fact that he even won it as well. Ultimately that's all that matters, but goddammit, it's such a kick in the balls that he's been in WWE for as many years as he has, and they can't give him a title reign that lasts even a week even when it's in honor of his best friend who was an established main eventer. It's such a blatant sign of disrespect on Vince's part, it shows he couldn't care less how hard some of his employees work to please the fans, if he personally doesn't think the sun shines out of their dickholes. He only gave him the title in the first place because Edge's spine is hanging on a thread. But he'll let unestablished, unover jokes like Sheamus and jobbers like Swagger hold the title for 3-4 months. Wrong on so many levels.

Christian isn't going to get another reign because like I said, Edge had to nearly be crippled for him to even get this one and as soon as Edge is gone, Vince goes right back to treating Christian like he doesn't exist in favour of a guy who doesn't even NEED the title to have the entire show revolving around him. 

SmackDown isn't like Raw. Cena actually has threats. Miz and Del Rio are actual contenders to his belt who could take it off him on a moments notice. On SmackDown, Orton can rule the show completely unopposed unless Undertaker comes back soon, which he won't. The only time Orton might drop the belt is to the MITB guy but even then, you know he'll just win it right back because that's just what he does. Orton couldn't put somebody over even if he was trying to.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

great show. ME was great. don't agree with christian losing the belt, but i don't mind it as much with how they did it.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Dear irate Christian fans, consder yourself trolled, sincerely VKM.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Christian is not the first person ever to have a short title reign. Edge's first reign lasted like two weeks. When Jeff Hardy first won the WHC, he lost it MINUTES later. This is clearly meant to draw sympathy for Christian. It's so obvious. Even I can see that, and I am not a Christian fan. You people are dumb


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

Also! He's at least held it longer than kane did on his first reign! one whole day


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

quentinz said:


> Also! He's at least held it longer than kane did on his first reign! one whole day


Kane's win was no big mark out moment and wasn't deserved nearly as much as Christian has, Kane's reign came only 2 years into his career while Christian's came 13 years, nothing can change the fact that his first reign has been ruined.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> What a class guy Christian is.If only most of his fans were.


Seriously? Do you expect him to be complaining? first of all it would look stupid because he would be talking like Wrestling isn't real, second of all WWE wouldn't allow him too and he will get major backstage heat. We are the ones who can speak for him.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Badass rules okay! Christian gets stomped by Orton; Zeke gets stomped by the Corre. A good night's work all round. Smackdown just got better.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Seriously? Do you expect him to be complaining? first of all it would look stupid because he would be talking like Wrestling isn't real, second of all WWE wouldn't allow him too and he will get major backstage heat. We are the ones who can speak for him.


I doubt Christian is that upset or that he would want his "fans" to act like complete douchebags


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I find it hilarious first half of the IWC said Christian would NEVER win a World Title. It went as far as certain people here just laughing at someone if he mentioned Christian winning it in 2011. Guess what bitches? It happened. Now it's because of Edge, and he got "screwed". Admit you were wrong and be f'n happy he actually won it once. This is obviously leading to a Christian/Orton feud, most likely with a heel Christian who is 10x more entertaining than face Christian.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Banjo said:


> I doubt Christian is that upset or that he would want his "fans" to act like complete douchebags


How can you doubt he is not upset? you don't know anything about how he is feeling

WE think that he deserves the title and it was a slap in his face by having him lose in 2 days, thats why WE will complain about it, makes sense.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Christian is not the first person ever to have a short title reign. Edge's first reign lasted like two weeks. When Jeff Hardy first won the WHC, he lost it MINUTES later. This is clearly meant to draw sympathy for Christian. It's so obvious. Even I can see that, and I am not a Christian fan. You people are dumb


Jeff had won a world title before so it was no big deal. Edge was still going to get pushed anyway since Vince was high on him, unlike Christian, Vince doesn't see him as main eventer. And Edge's reign ending quickly was also complained about.

Christian's reign was the first in 13 F'N years, ending it in 2 days is a slap in the face, it ruined his whole reign and even if he does win the title back(very very unlikely) it won't be feel as good as his first reign and it wouldn't fix his 2 day fucked up reign.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Jethro said:


> I find it hilarious first half of the IWC said Christian would NEVER win a World Title. It went as far as certain people here just laughing at someone if he mentioned Christian winning it in 2011. Guess what bitches? It happened. Now it's because of Edge, and he got "screwed". Admit you were wrong and be f'n happy he actually won it once. This is obviously leading to a Christian/Orton feud, most likely with a heel Christian who is 10x more entertaining than face Christian.


You are so ignorant. People did Thank WWE for finally making him champion, people thought he would never win it, but he did, thats why we thanked WWE. but he losses it in 2 days, what a joke. Most likely leading to a heel turn and Feud with Christian winning the title back? My ass, that is as likely as Hornswoggle vs Cena for the WWE Title at WM, Vince doesn't see Christian as main event, that has been the story since last 13 years, his victory was the most emotional and feel good title victory ever, only to be ruined in 2 days by an already 7 time champ.

There are many better ways to build a storyline other then having someone lose the title in a random match, which kills the feud. We have seen it in the Sheamus/Bryan, Wade/Kofi feuds.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Shawn Morrison said:


> How can you doubt he is not upset? you don't know anything about how he is feeling
> 
> WE think that he deserves the title and it was a slap in his face by having him lose in 2 days, thats why WE will complain about it, makes sense.



Nobody knows how Christian feels, he was just doing his job, he still got a huge pay day out of it, and it's not like his job is in jeopardy. He's a professional, he could be satisfied to even just being in the spotlight for a bit, we just don't know.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cole confuses me sometimes when Orton was punting all of Nexus he was screaming for him to be arrested, now suddenly he's becoming Orton's #1 fan...gonna make Miz jealous your switching your alliance there Cole:lmao


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

That might be a hint that Orton will be the one turning Heel, since Cole is supporting him and all.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Shawn Morrison said:


> You are so ignorant. People did Thank WWE for finally making him champion, people thought he would never win it, but he did, thats why we thanked WWE. but he losses it in 2 days, what a joke. Most likely leading to a heel turn and Feud with *Christian winning the title bac*k? My ass, that is as likely as Hornswoggle vs Cena for the WWE Title at WM, Vince doesn't see Christian as main event, that has been the story since last 13 years, his victory was the most emotional and feel good title victory ever, only to be ruined in 2 days by an already 7 time champ.
> 
> There are many better ways to build a storyline other then having someone lose the title in a random match, which kills the feud. We have seen it in the Sheamus/Bryan, Wade/Kofi feuds.


I never mentioned he will. He might turn heel, which Christian marks should love because he's a natural heel. This might result in him becoming a permanent upper midcarder/main eventer. He won't beat Orton though, that's evident.

I was more commenting on some people here stating for a FACT that Christian would NEVER win a World Title, but he did.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a really good show, I thought. Great opening promo from Christian, another good promo from Cody Rhodes, really good matches in Bryan/Sheamus and Sin Cara/Kidd and and a great main event in Orton/Christian plus another dominant Kharma appearance.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> That might be a hint that Orton will be the one turning Heel, since Cole is supporting him and all.


Or just the fact Cole hates Teddy Long and Christian:lmao


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or just the fact Cole hates Teddy Long and Christian:lmao



Cole was ripping into Christian pretty good in the opening. I think it would be better for Christian to turn heel because Christian as a heel is way more entertaining as a face. He's very bland as a face, even more bland than Orton and Cena are. I don't mind the title change too much although I think it was too soon. There's always a bigger picture to what's going on.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Whatever happens to Christian now one thing is for certain: His first title reign is completely ruined and even if he does win the title again it will be nowhere near as special as his first. It is a legitimate reason for his fans to be upset.

Vince did not even let the peeps enjoy this moment for more than 2 damn days. It's like he did not want us to be happy or in that state of a good feeling that Christian finally won the title and enjoy a decent reign. If they did the same shit with Benoit at his time people would have had the same exact response.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or just the fact Cole hates Teddy Long and Christian:lmao


The inconsistency of Cole is incredibly confusing, reaching Mr Anderson levels of X-Pac heat, really.


Nah, that was a huge exaggeration, sorry Michael.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know for example a month ago Cole hated R-Truth, now he loves him


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

And he will suddenly love Christian, if he turns heel lol.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed Smackdown this week. Its the first time I've watched a whole show in ages, and I liked what I saw.

A lot of good wrestling with Sheamus/Bryan (Sheamus should be coming back into the main event soon), Sin Cara/Kidd and Christian/Orton, heck even Zeke/Show was a very entertaining big man match. Some good storylines too with the main event situation, the Corre stuff got me interested, the DIVAs are more interesting than ever, the Sin Cara/Chavo stuff looks promising too. So a lot of good stuff on Smackdown now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CC91 said:


> I know for example a month ago Cole hated R-Truth, now he loves him


Well Truth was a LITTLE annoying with the over the top whats up stuff, i can't blame Cole for feeling this way.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I kind of felt sorry for Heath Slater during the attack on Jackson. He got hit by a steel chair and by his own Corre members. I guess he's a heat magnet within the Corre!


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

CC91 said:


> I know for example a month ago Cole hated R-Truth, now he loves him


Well I don't agree with an announcer immediately switching cos the character turned heel, I moreso mean how he'll occasionally startpraising cena big time or do that whole "HE'S HEARING VOICES IN HIS HEAD" shite.

I don't know what they can do with cole right now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> I kind of felt sorry for Heath Slater during the attack on Jackson. He got hit by a steel chair and by his own Corre members. I guess he's a heat magnet within the Corre!


:lmao

I guess Wade doesn't like gingers explains his dislike of Heath and Sheamus


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> I never mentioned he will. He might turn heel, which Christian marks should love because he's a natural heel. This might result in him becoming a permanent upper midcarder/main eventer. He won't beat Orton though, that's evide


he's the furthest thing from a natural heel



> I don't know what they can do with cole right now.


get rid of him as an announcer b/c he sucks now


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Whatever happens at least when we look back on history Christian did win the World Title. Screw the title reign given to him by Vince. I am way more than happy that he won it. 

Think about when Y2J won it. Everyone wanted him to win it as a face but they never gave him that opportunity. When Jericho finally did win, it was not near the same feeling people got when Christian won. Christian won it as a face and in an amazing moment. 

It will definitely go down as one of the top and most emotional World Title victories of all time. How many title victories in the last 10 years have been this emotional minus Eddie and Benoits ones?

His title reign sucked but screw it. The title victory is one of the best of all time and can be owned as a piece of history on DVD/Bluray and repeated as often as you like.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I kinda twigged when I saw his world title. It didn't hit me until much later









Edge's title, they gave him little Rated Rs on each side as well. Love and care went into that nameplaque. Now look at Christian's belt in comparison, and it makes it pretty obvious that it was a transitional thing cause they couldn't even be bothered to do the WHC font properly.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

tonymontoya said:


> Well I don't agree with an announcer immediately switching cos the character turned heel, I moreso mean how he'll occasionally startpraising cena big time or do that whole "HE'S HEARING VOICES IN HIS HEAD" shite.
> 
> I don't know what they can do with cole right now.


I guess with the hearing voices, they could at least mention they're all coming from the arena


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Kharma is pretty destructive and I'm loving her wreak havoc on the Divas. Yet I saw a funny link of her in TNA where she gets spooked (note how she gets out of the ring at 2:13) by a certain masked wrestler. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B518Av4Hj-w


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Christian tweeted 'never confuse a single defeat with a final one'

agjfgndk my creys


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Question, slightly off topic, but has a Smackdown spoiler/episode taping thread ever had this many replies?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Does this mean Big Zeke is turning face, and possibly a slight Khali turn in the future which will leave smackdown with 

3 Monster Heels:
Brodus Clay
Khali
Mark Henry

2 Monster Heels:
Kane
Zeke


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Alicia Fox took that beating like a champ. By the way her hair makes her kind of look Rihanna :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone else notice they changed Sin Cara's music?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton rapes Christian


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

The flying shoulder block into the lebell lock and that brogue kick from the outside were phenomenal.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Orton rapes Christian


in more ways than one!


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Despite me not being happy about the title change I was really happy about Smackdown this week. there were some good wrestling matches, Daniel Bryan/Sheamus, Sin Cara/Kidd, and Christian/Orton match was a really good match. Cody Rhodes is quickly becoming one of my favorites and I'm curious to see what's next for him. Big Zeke leaving the Corre was legit, what happens with that rivalry will be interesting and could give zeke a big push. (idk if i really want that but yea) I really wanna see who turns heel in the Christian/Orton fued that's developing. Overall a really good Smackdown.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Vince = Ultimate troll.

Thats all I have to say.


----------

